# Librerías para Proteus



## boanerge (May 28, 2006)

Necesito si me pueden decir donde puedo encontrar librerías para el modulo ISIS y Ares en proteus. he buscado librerías por todos lados y no he encontrado nada. 

Me interesa el tema de librerías para hacer PCBs en Ares.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## KRlOZTE (Jul 24, 2006)

Saludos mi amigo aquí también puedes encontrar algunas espero te sirvan de algo...

si no vas a simular puedes crear el componente tanto para ISIS como para el ARES...

Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares)


----------



## darkbits (Ago 25, 2006)

hola amigos estaba queriendo trabajar con el temporizador y fecha pero me di cuenta q mi proteus no tiene este MODELS DS1307.dll please si alguien tiene me lo pasa por favor.

gracias.


----------



## ratoseco (Sep 25, 2006)

tien si version actual


----------



## darkbits (Sep 28, 2006)

tengo el proteus lite 6.7 y no tiene el  MODELS DS1307.dll  q es temporisador y fecha.. si tienes please pasame.


----------



## RACH (Oct 25, 2006)

HOLA!! estoy simulando mi circuito con ISIS PROTEUS pero necesito un driver l293... aki solo cuento con el L298 y aunq son muy similares necesito poner en mi simulacion el l293d ademas de que aki mismo hare mi placa y el encapsulado es muy distinto... 
Mi pregunta es si alguien tiene una libreria para meter el l293d a mi programa o sabe de dnd la puedo bajar... o en su defecto si saben como modelar dispositivos tanto encapsulado como funcionamiento aki en proteus...

GRACIASSS


----------



## aripod (Oct 25, 2006)

Al l293...del pic....le pones una resistencia entre ambos o de uno al otro directamente???
Ke es lo ke estas haciendo?? Pregunto porke yo tamben estoy en un proyecto con el l293


----------



## RACH (Oct 28, 2006)

hola aripod, pues lo q yo tengo q hacer es controlar unas electrovalvulas con un pic (16F877), pero debido a q el voltaje q me entrega la salida del pic es muy pequeño necesito meterle un driver, puede ser el l293 o l298 pero debido a mi diseño nmecesito el l293... yo conecto directa la salida del pic a la entrada del driver, aun que claro para conectar la electrovalvula al driver le pongo un diodo en paralelo, esta configuracion viene en las hojas de especificaciones del l293... Estas simulando tu proyecto??? no tendras la libreria para el l293??

gracias


----------



## aripod (Nov 20, 2006)

No, no encuentro la del l293....el tema de los diodos ke decis tenes ke ver si es el b o d si mal no recuerdo...


----------



## gonpa (Oct 27, 2007)

buenas! espero q me puedan ayudar es un pco urgente estoy diseñando un home theatre para mi vieja con los tda7377 y tda1554q estos son de 15 y 17 pin se pueden fijar en las hojas de datos lo que necesito q me pasen o medigan de donde bajar una libreria o el componente es del 1554q q tiene17 pins para el proteus 7.1 sp2


pora necesito esa libreria ojala me puedan ayudar 

salu2!


----------



## gaudi_gabriev (Nov 13, 2007)

Saludos amigos.
Estoy diseñando un conmutador de líneas telefónicas, y las medidas de los jacks rj45 que trae la librería de proteus no coinciden con las que me vende el fabricante, que son un poco más cortos. ¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo conseguir librerias para este tipo de conectores?

Necesito una ayuda urgente!


----------



## tiby_fside (Ene 21, 2008)

Hola gente una preguntilla:

Alguien sabe si existen librerias para el proteus con sensores ópticos de barrera o similares para simularlos en dicho programa?
me interesarian en especial el sensor de barrera   H21A1 y el CNY70,o similares para poder simular un proyecto que estoy construyendo.

gracias de antemano


----------



## mecatronico88 (May 28, 2008)

Tengo el proteus 7.1 y no encuentro librerias con sensores opticos o de barrera, pero que tal si utilizas un potenciometro?


----------



## PICMIND (May 29, 2008)

Desafortunadamente proteus no tiene estos sensores que yo sepa, pero pueden simularlos utilizando pulsadores u otros componentes. Todo es cuestion de ingenio.


----------



## Sfinge (Jun 14, 2008)

una consulta donde guardo las librerias de proteus?


----------



## ciri (Jul 17, 2008)

ya que estan con proteus!..

VSM (Virtual System Modelling)

Alguien tiene un demo de ese módulo.. quiero probarlo y no encuentro nada que valga la pena..


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola amigos, tengo que hacer un circuito con el ft232 y me encuentro que proteus no tiene dicho componente. Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguirlo?Gracias


----------



## juanen (Ago 17, 2008)

mira en la pagina del fabricante del FT232, el problema que tiene este tipo de programas como el proteus o el orcad por ejemplo, es que si no sabes o no puedes hacer librerías debes pasar por caja para disponer de ellos si no da el fabricante del componente, la librería del FT232. Yo uso el eagle y dispone del ft232 y muchas de su variantes, pero si no tuviera ese componente tan fácil de hacerlo en menos de 5 minutos. Piensa si realmente el programa que usas va a cumplir tus necesidades. Si cada vez que inicies un proyecto, te ves en una situación similar, te recomiendo que te pases a eagle si no requieres de simulaciones, solo para hacer el PCB.


----------



## Patico21 (Mar 21, 2009)

hola a todos quisiera conocer como anadir librerias en el isis ademas por favor... estoy contruyendo una fuente variable pero para hacer la placa no tengo la huella del potenciometro para poder hacer el circuito impreso no se como hacer o donde conseguir eso porque me es muy necesario la verdad


----------



## davidsamagusa (Mar 22, 2009)

algien sabe como diseñar con mosfet  3205 en proteus  no he podido hacerlo para amplificador clase d 
por favor muchas gracias


----------



## Meta (Mar 22, 2009)

Hola:

Estoy buscando en el ARES un potenciómetro. El encapsulado. Es un porte. normal y corriente de 4K7Ω.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Mar 22, 2009)

hola, en  librerias  la ventana categorias busca miscellanios luego en sub categoria ahi esta pre-sq4,tengo proteus 7.4 sp3.saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 22, 2009)

Gracias, lo encontré. También uso la misma versión del Proteus que tu. Actualmente está la 7.5 SP3.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## leo79hc (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola, yo tambien necesito encontrar un potenciometro como el de la imagen, que tenga la opción de modificar la resistencia mediante flechas en el modo simulación, pero he buscado el que comentais y no lo tengo en librerías, utilizo la version 7.4, podriais pasarme librerias de potenciometros me ayudarían mucho, un saludo y gracias


----------



## Edo_Luna (May 4, 2009)

Hola a todos!

alguien tiene una libreria que contenga el gate driver ir2110, por favor?
o en ultimo caso , saben como poner una base dip de 14 pines en su lugar para poder diseñar su pcb?
gracias!


----------



## AleMarquE (May 23, 2009)

Muchachos, está muy lindo todo el asunto con PROTEUS, la verdad que a mi me ha gustado bastante dentro de todo... pero he encontrado que buena parte de los componentes que cualquier diseñador utiliza habitualmente no estan incluidas en las librerias o si están, no tienen asignado un paquete para ARES. 
Ya he leido el tuto que proporcionaste vos narcisolara_21 , esta muy bueno y me ha servido pero...
entonces no queda otra que ponerse a crear los componentes para poder utilizarlos? no existe alguna libreria como la gente?
Lo digo porque por ejemplo, cómo no va a estar el paquete de un simple potenciómetro? o de un LED ? o de un display 7 segmentos? Realmente es una lástima.  


Saludosss


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 23, 2009)

AleMarquE dijo:
			
		

> Muchachos, está muy lindo todo el asunto con PROTEUS, la verdad que a mi me ha gustado bastante dentro de todo... pero he encontrado que buena parte de los componentes que cualquier diseñador utiliza habitualmente no estan incluidas en las librerias o si están, no tienen asignado un paquete para ARES.
> Ya he leido el tuto que proporcionaste vos narcisolara_21 , esta muy bueno y me ha servido pero...
> entonces no queda otra que ponerse a crear los componentes para poder utilizarlos? no existe alguna libreria como la gente?
> Lo digo porque por ejemplo, cómo no va a estar el paquete de un simple potenciómetro? o de un LED ? o de un display 7 segmentos? Realmente es una lástima.
> ...



Saludos AleMarque, sí tienes razón, pero si nos ponemos a ver Ares viene a ser un complemento para Isis, ya que el fuerte es Isis para la simulación sobre todo en Microprocesadores.. En fin todos tienes sus ventajas y desventajas para mi, ejemplo:

Limewire + PCB wizard = Para principiantes Buenisimo... Pocos componente tanto para la simulación como para el PCB.
Orcad = Excelente simulador, bastantes componentes..Ubicar un Package es dificil! a menos que sepas el modelo del fabricante..
Eagle=Excelente para hacer PCB..Mas dificil de Ubicar un Package a menos que sepas el modelo del fabricante..
Proteus=Ya sabes, y para mí es el mas facil a la hora de hacer un package, incluso mas facil que PCB Wizard..
Altium Designer= Estoy aprendiendo a usarlo, pero también está pobre de componentes, claro que puedes crearlos y descargarlos pero todavía no he llegado a esa parte, me gusta aprender poco a poco.....

Saludos....


----------



## dz.tele (May 30, 2009)

Hola por favor pueden decirme que elemento de la libreria de proteus puedo utilizar para simular al operacional LM311 ya que el de la libreria no se puede simular pero supongo que puedo utilizar algun otro.

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## chrisck87 (Jun 10, 2009)

Una consultilla, Bueno he diseñado un subcircuito y quiero asociar su funcionamiento a un nuevo componente que he creado, es decir para poder simular el componente que acabo de hacer, alguien tiene alguna idea de como se puede hacer eso? es decir creal el "simulator model" para mi nuevo componente .... gracias

... creo k si se pudiera hacer eso pues .... resueltos muchos problemas ...


----------



## santiago alvarez (Jul 25, 2009)

hola  a todos estoy comenzando a utilizar el pic 16F84A y queria preguntarles como se configura el Proteus para poder simularlo, si pueden poner un paso a paso seria de gran utilidad!, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Meta (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=87


----------



## santiago alvarez (Jul 27, 2009)

gracias meta por el aporte pero en esa pagina solo veo ejercicios y me referia a como configurar las distintas opciones de SOURCE del ISIS teniendo el archivo.asm  , tenes idea como se configura? gracias


----------



## Vick (Jul 27, 2009)

Relamente no tiene mucha dificultad, solo en las propiedades del PIC seleccionas el código máquina (el archivo *.hex) y la frecuencia del oscilador (no necesitas poner el cristal, Proteus simula automáticamente la señal de reloj) y listo a simular...

Tambien puedes elegir el archivo *.cof en lugar del *.hex para poder correr el programa con todo y código fuente al colocar pausa en Proteus puedes simular desde el código fuente paso a paso si lo necesitas, espero haberme explicado...



PD: Lo muevo al foro correcto...


----------



## frulex (Jul 30, 2009)

hola muchachos soy nuevo en el foro y soy estudiante de ing electronica y estoy interesado en el tema de los dspic me gustaria saber si uds saben de alguna libreria que simulen los dspic 30f4013 y 30f4011 especificamente y programas ejemplo utilizando el mikrobasic para dspic de ante mano le agradesco


----------



## santiago alvarez (Jul 31, 2009)

hola gente del foro , agregue las librerias que pasaron al proteus pero cuando le doy NEXT me sale un cartelito que dice DECOMPRESION SUCCED! quiere decir que salio todo bien o todo mal ? gracias de antemano por su respuesta


----------



## santiago alvarez (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola amigos, tengo que hacer un circuito con el XR8038 y me encuentro que proteus no tiene dicho componente. Alguien sabe donde puedo conseguirlo?Gracias


----------



## santiago alvarez (Jul 31, 2009)

gracias vick lo probe asi como me dijiste y me funciona bien gracias!... lo que hacia yo era seguir un video tutorial de german tojeiro muy difundido por la red,,, y siguiendo los pasos que él da  (en SOURCE del proteus, desde ingresar el archivo.asm...define generation tools,,,build all ) no se podia simular, seguramente yo hacia algo mal, no sabes como simularlo a partir del archivo .asm ? gracias de antemano


----------



## Vick (Jul 31, 2009)

Pues de poder, se se puede manejar desde el .asm en Proteus, solo hay que elegir el ensamblador y el archivo .asm en las opciones del menú Source, pero a veces da errores al ensamblar, no reconoce las librerías... es bastante molesto hacerlo desde el mismo proteus.

Yo prefiero ensamblar desde el mismo MPLAB, es más cómodo, ya que se puede hacer modificaciones y trabajar desde él tal como siempre lo he hecho, y la simulación corre sin nigún problema al hacerlo así.


----------



## Vick (Jul 31, 2009)

Cuando instalas proteus ya viene con todos los componentes instalados, no vas a encontrar librerías de otros componentes por fuera (a menos que alguien las haya hecho, pero es dificil) si necesitas un componente puedes crear el modelo, siempre y cuando conozcas el circuito exacto, y aún así no es fácil, y puede que no funcione bien. 

Lamentablemente no se puede simular todo, vas a tener que probar en la vida real...

Suerte.


----------



## santiago alvarez (Ago 2, 2009)

que bajon!, bueno gracias por la respuesta saludos


----------



## santiago alvarez (Ago 2, 2009)

ok gracias nuevamente, si no hay ninguna diferencia en hacerlo de esta manera, tendré que hacerlo asi,,, pensé que se perdian algunas opciones de la simulacion, saludos


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 14, 2009)

hola alguien por ahi tiene las huellas para el ares y el isis de switchs porque tengo un proteus 7.5 y no tiene alguien me puede ayudar por favor si puede postearlos seria bueno y les agradeceria mucho


----------



## rardrgz (Sep 6, 2009)

disculpen, alguien me podria ayudar en como agregar nuevas librerias en proteus, he encontrado algunas pero no se hasta el momento como instalarlas :S:S.

Muchas gracias de antemanos Salu2


----------



## Xerry (Sep 13, 2009)

En breve espero tenerlo instalado.

    Rardrgz: ya que estamos en el hilo correcto, ¿podrías decirnos dónde conseguir las que tienes o ponerlas en algún sitio para bajarlas?.

     Gracias.


----------



## rtelles (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola amigos 
Quien me puede ayudar a mejorar los pad de la librería de proteus ares pcb sobre todo de los CI son muy pequeños cuando le paso la broca 1/32 no me queda casi donde soldar


----------



## Vick (Oct 12, 2009)

Simplemente cambialos, yo uso el que dice DIL pad, despues de cambiarlos lo puedes guardar como un nuevo package para que quede disponible siempre, te dejo una imágen:


----------



## rtelles (Oct 12, 2009)

gracias compañero ya resolvi el problema


----------



## diego1012 (Oct 12, 2009)

Un saludo coordial para todos los compañeros del foro

Estoy haciendo un ecualizador para un proyecto de la universidad y como todos deben suponer, tengo que entregar informes, simulaciones etc...
para la parte de amplificación estoy usando el lm1875 pero no encuentro el elemento en proteus, me gustaria saber si alguno me podria indicar algun enlace donde pueda encontrar gran variedad de librerias y mas especificamente una que contenga este lm.

En el simulador OrcaD se encuentra, pero este y yo no nos llevamos muy bien, por eso no lo utilizo jeje.

no siendo mas agradezco de ante mano cualquier ayuda que me sea brindada y una pronta respuesta.

salu2 y exitos


----------



## godlc (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola a todos.

estoy en la busqueda de manuales, tutoriales, archivos,etc.

en los cuales explique los pasos para la creacion de integrados en isis, su respectiva simulacion y el diseño de su package para utilizar en ares, y poder visualizarlo en 3D.

en mi busqueda he encontrado varios tuto interezantes pero no he encontrado uno que me explique como cambiar el color, el ancho, el largo,etc. de un diseño en 3D para el ares. 

voy a adjuntar parte del trabajo recopilado hasta ahora del diseño en proteus.

mi pregunta es:

si abren el archivo .rar podran ver un archivo de word en el cual tengo varias cosas que he decargado y en una de esas esta la creacion de una resistencia en ares y cuando se esta haciendo el diseño 3D dice "escriban exactamente lo que dice en la ventana". me di cuenta de que si se cambia algun comando de alli el diseño 3D cambia tambien, entonces la pregunta ¿como se yo que comando utilizar para cambiar o crear un package nuevo?.

si alguien tiene estos comandos y la explicacion de como funcionan me haria un favor enorme.

cualquier colaboracion de parte de ustedes compañeros sera muy agradecida.

pos: porfavor si ven algun archivo que sea de ustedes no se enojen, precisamente es una recopilacion de las cosas mas interezantes que he encontrado.


----------



## rtelles (Oct 18, 2009)

Te recomiendo que Actualices tu proteus a una versión mas reciente 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/3510421/Proteus-7_6-Sp0.html


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lo primero que te aconsejaría, es que te leyeras la ayuda, si no entiendes el ingles te ayudas con un traductor, Y lo demás sería jugar con los colores, formas y tamaño como por ejemplo esta resistencia:

TYPE=AXIALCYLINDER >>>> tipo axial aplica para resistencias diodos etc...
MAXHEIGHT=5>>>>>>>>>> Altura máxima entre el componente y la placa
LENGTH=11mm>>>>>>>>>> largo de los pines
RADIUS=2mm,2mm,1,1>>>>  Radio del cuerpo del componente
X=-8.5>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   Posición en  X
Y=0>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>   Posición en  Y
COLOUR=(70,200,250)>>>>  Color Cuerpo del Componente
BAND1=20,25>>>>>>>>>>   Colores de la banda
BAND2=30,35...................
BAND3=40,45...................
BAND4=50,55...................
BAND5=80,85,(128,128,0)..   
PINCOLOUR=(200,200,200)>  Color Pin
PINDIAMETER=1mm>>>>>>> Diametro del pin.

Ver el archivo adjunto 24594


----------



## godlc (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.ieespain.com/documentos/Tutorial004.pdf´

listo ya resolví el problema. gracias a los que me ayudaron


----------



## godlc (Oct 22, 2009)

hola amigos, ademas para quellos que no saben como hacer *agujeros en la placa*
tambien encontre como.

La solucion fue un poco dura pero es una bobada.

-vamos elejimos el pad de el tamaño adecuado.
-de layer elejimos *DRILL HOLE *y listo agujero al instante .


----------



## andres86 (Oct 25, 2009)

Buen dia 

Alguien me podria colaborar con el integrado CA3162 y CA3161 que no los encuentro en proteus y los requiero para una simulacion agradezco su ayuda atento a sus respuestas


----------



## gago09 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola , alguien que tenga la libreria del ICL8038 para proteus , o sepa de alguna version del mismo que la contenga , agradeceria que me tiraran la información..
Yo uso la version 7.2 y no la trae.
De no poder ser ese tambien necesito la del MAX038 .
Gracias .
Santiago


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

NO creo que consigas esa librería, de echo no creo que exista.
Por lo que consultas por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/generador-onda-senoidal-frecuencia-variable-pic-26568/

Creo que esto te puede servir:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-generador-funciones-audio-13135/


----------



## gago09 (Oct 31, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo por la pronta respuesta , el circuito que me pásaste lo tenia pero muy buena la explicacion adjunta.
Lo que tenia ganas era de poder simularlo sinb tener que construirlo para poder hacer algunas mediciones y modificaciones.
Igualmente se agradece el aporte .
Saludos.
Gago


----------



## Vick (Oct 31, 2009)

Yo tengo la versión 7.5 de Proteus y en esa si esta el ICL8038 y se pude simular...

Suerte.


----------



## ricaldo (Nov 29, 2009)

en esta pagina las puedes descargar facilmente

http://www.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.com

Mensaje editado por falta a las políticas del foro:

Normas de los temas y secciones

*2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## Nydia Gabriela (Dic 8, 2009)

Sucede que estoy armando un puente H en proteus, ya tengo todos los componentes, pero al parecer las librerias no tienen L293D.
Baje unas librerias que segun eran para aunmentarlo, y el ellas solo encontre L298 y L297...
Alguna sugerencia de donde puedo descargar la libreria del L293D para proteus?


----------



## Vick (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola, yo tengo la versión 7.6 de Proteus y en ella si esta incluido el L293D y puede simularse...

Saludo!


----------



## Palvulito (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola me podrian decir en que libreria de proteus esta el h11l1, mt1, el mpsa40y las resistencias variables y se pueden proporcionarlas gracias.


----------



## jeremylf (Dic 30, 2009)

Que tal? Saben dnde puedo encontrar el conector mini USB B para el ARES?? Lo estoy necesitando con mucha urgencia y con esta ultima libreria que acabo de instalar no lo encuentro. 

Gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo.


----------



## learnelectronic (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola!

He intentado buscar hasta debajo de las piedras ésta librería, puede ser que no exista ? De que manera la puedo conseguir?

Un saludo !


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola,no se que Proteus tienes yo tengo 7.6 SP0 y este si lo tiene lo que buscas o sea tendrias que actualizarte chao


----------



## von_ross (Ene 25, 2010)

estoy descargando las librerias ahora mismo, toy deseando exarlas un ojo. que es una puñeta, estoy con un reloj digital y ...¡anda! no hay footprint para los 7 segmentos..... alucinante...nunca debi dejar el viejo microsim jajaja.

...y resulta que sigue sin venir.. por lo que parece que se ha dicho, me toca crearlo o alguien lo tiene por ahi o algo? no puedo entender que un simple 7 segmentos no tenga la puñetera huella ni ná....bufff...


----------



## Dpineda (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.

Estoy trabajando en un diseño en el cual usa los componentes
74hc393
cd4050
Entre otros.

Al armar el circuito en ISI cada modulo aparece de manera independiente. Es decir si elijo un 74hc393, aparece que es un DIP16 con dos modulos BCD. Sin embargo si lo pongo en la hoja sale uno solo.

Este problema se traslada cuando estoy haciendo el PCB en el que por cada modulo me agrega un integrado, sin embargo que un integrado soporta dos modulos.

Ahora bien, debido a mi novatez, no se como se debe hacer para que dos modulos identicos , ej el 393, aparezcan en el mismo integrado.


Otra consulta.

En el mismo circuito va un PIC; pero no aparecen los pines Vdd y Vss donde se conectan la alimentacion y GND. EN el resto de los integrados los etiqueto como tales y, sin embargo, al pasarlo a PCB (ARES) el PIC aparece sin conexion. 

Tb Al simular en ISIS no detecta la conexion de energia y no se como hacerlo.

Algun sabio que lo solucione??


Muchas Gracias

Aqui envio el archivo proteus


----------



## Dpineda (Feb 22, 2010)

emmm nadie sabe como se debe hacer???

Bueno, ya encontre la solucion.

Para los mismos modulos de unintegrado se debe poner asi:

Por ejemplo:
BCD:A
BCD:B
Si queda asi entonces para el ares se entiende como un solo integrado


----------



## jesus840 (Feb 28, 2010)

pregunta para el foro como puedo simular foto transistores en proteus


----------



## diego3602 (Feb 28, 2010)

AleMarquE dijo:


> Muchachos, está muy lindo todo el asunto con PROTEUS, la verdad que a mi me ha gustado bastante dentro de todo... pero he encontrado que buena parte de los componentes que cualquier diseñador utiliza habitualmente no estan incluidas en las librerias o si están, no tienen asignado un paquete para ARES.
> Ya he leido el tuto que proporcionaste vos narcisolara_21 , esta muy bueno y me ha servido pero...
> entonces no queda otra que ponerse a crear los componentes para poder utilizarlos? no existe alguna libreria como la gente?
> Lo digo porque por ejemplo, cómo no va a estar el paquete de un simple potenciómetro? o de un LED ? o de un display 7 segmentos? Realmente es una lástima.
> ...


Las librerias actualizadas estan disponibles para los que tienen licencia en proteus?


----------



## yopicuo (Mar 3, 2010)

Buenas, estoy con un pequeño proyecto basado en el microcontrolador nRF24LE1 de la casa Nordic. Este micro está implementado sobre el 8051 (o bueno su versión ampliada 8052). Mediante el proteus si he conseguido hacer algunas simulaciones empleando solo el 8051, pero quisiera poder hacer simulaciones con el micro de nordic, en lo que el distribuidor, en españa, me envía la entrenadora y el micro.

*¿¿conocen alguna web donde se puedan descargar librerías para proteus y mas concretamente los modelos de las casa nordic??* 

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## ingeniero18 (Abr 6, 2010)

Como andan? 
Ando necesitando un integrado especial que no se encuentra en las librerias de proteus (ILC8038)
Mi consulta es como poder incorporar este y otros componentes que necesite, ya sea bajando librerias especiales o hacerlo yo mismo.
Gracias


----------



## mario88 (Abr 17, 2010)

hola a todos, tambien necesito un potenciometro como el que se muestra en la imagen, que tenga las flechas para regular la resistencia ya busque por todo el proteus pero no lo encuentro, yo utilizo la version 7.5, espero su respuesta y de antemano un cordial saludo.


----------



## Asu (Abr 18, 2010)

ingeniero18 dijo:


> Como andan?
> Ando necesitando un integrado especial que no se encuentra en las librerias de proteus (ILC8038)
> Mi consulta es como poder incorporar este y otros componentes que necesite, ya sea bajando librerias especiales o hacerlo yo mismo.
> Gracias



Yo uso la version 7.6 sp0 y aki si viene pero en vez de ilc, viene como icl, no estaras confundido


----------



## Jose Luciano (Abr 20, 2010)

HOla a todos .. andaba buscando librerias para el isis para los modelos  DSPIC 33FJ64 o DSPIC30FjxXXx de momento no encontrado nada a ver si alguien tiene por ahi un link y me da una manito ... GRACIAS


----------



## esteban005 (May 10, 2010)

Alguien sabe cual es la ultima actualizacionde las librerias de proteus para ares e isis especialmente para pcb


----------



## sammaael (May 27, 2010)

Amigos solo para organizar mas el asunto deberian poner de que tratan los links que librerias traen y algun dato interesante de ellas, asi podemos discriminar mejor que es lo que nos sirve y que no.
Saludos


----------



## JOHN BONACHON (Jun 18, 2010)

Alguien tiene una libreria para el sensor cny70?.. Gracias por su participación y por el aporte a los demas que han puesto las librerias

Les dejoun link con la libreria de opto en la cual agregue un opto. el 4n25. Espero les sea de ayuda.

http://www.4shared.com/file/kVm2wQ8G/lIB_oPTO.html

Espero aportar algo. Gracias


----------



## owkao (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola,  tengo una duda me dijeron que el proteus se puede configurar para ya dar el formato de placa si me dijeran que opcion es  me seria de mucha ayuda  ..

PAZ ..


----------



## lpnavy (Jun 20, 2010)

especifica si es la suite Ares o Isis...


----------



## gzaloprgm (Jun 21, 2010)

Si con "para ya dar el formato de placa" te referís a "un software que me hace la placa automaticamente apretando un solo botón": sí, el proteus puede.

En el menú tenés "Auto placer" (que ubica tus componentes automáticamente en el rectángulo que marques como board edge) y "Auto router" (que hace los tracks correspondientes con las reglas de diseño establecida)

De cualquier forma no te recomiendo que las uses, los resultados son pésimos (especialmente en placas de una sola capa).


----------



## koko1 (Jun 26, 2010)

hola necesito las librerias para el transistor 2n2646


----------



## ianyuri (Jun 30, 2010)

hola a todos, muy buen aporte el que realizan pero porfa necesito una ayuda mucho mas detallada para crear packages, ya que necesito hacer varios que no existen en las librerias de proteus. Especificamente necesito crear el encapsulado de un pulsador de 4 pines y que este tambien se vea en 3d en el ARES porfa necesito su ayuda


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 30, 2010)

ianyuri dijo:


> hola a todos, muy buen aporte el que realizan pero porfa necesito una ayuda mucho mas detallada para crear packages, ya que necesito hacer varios que no existen en las librerias de proteus. Especificamente necesito crear el encapsulado de un pulsador de 4 pines y que este tambien se vea en 3d en el ARES porfa necesito su ayuda



Este Tuto lo hice hace tiempo a partir de la página 5 aprenderás hacer el Package. Y en cuanto al componente 3D, lo puedes hacer con el mismo proteus siempre y cuando se pueda... Lee la ayuda de proteus...
Saludos...


----------



## dpancheins (Jul 5, 2010)

Estoy comenzando a trabajar con DSPIC y necesito simular cualquier programa que haga, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir librerías de los dspic30???
Uso el DSPIC30F4013


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 5, 2010)

dpancheins dijo:


> Estoy comenzando a trabajar con DSPIC y necesito simular cualquier programa que haga, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir librerías de los dspic30???
> Uso el DSPIC30F4013


Actualmente, proteus no soporta esas librerías, tampoco las encuentras en su Web.


----------



## impaboysuperioralotro (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola, estoy armando un proyecto para la escuela, al momento de armar la plaqueta no tengo la libreria necesaria para utilizar una memoria KM681000B, agradeceria si alguien me la pude pasar.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jpablo10e (Jul 12, 2010)

hola no pude evitar preguntar si existe algun programa como proteus que te permita simular dspic 30Fxxx...
gracias


----------



## gsune (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola amigos. los felicito por tan exelente foro.
Por favor necesito las librerias para proteus que contengan el microprocesador motorola 68hc908gp32.
Muchas gracias .


----------



## gsune (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola amigos soy de venezuela.
Quisiera aprender a usar software de diseño de electronica tipo orcad, eagle, workbench.
Los he instalado y no se utilizarlos, quisiera sus consejos de cual debo escoger para iniciarme en el aprendisaje y despues cual es el mejor o mas potente...

Lo que quisiera especificamente es copiar un diagrama esquematico que tengo en uno de estos softwares para despues hacer el pcb layout y poder hacer mi circuito.
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## mendfi (Jul 19, 2010)

holaa .....alguien sabe como usar el potenciometro en el ISIS??????   osea para mover la perilla del potenciometro =D............avisen porfaaaaaaaa


gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 19, 2010)

tienes que usar de la libreria (biblioteca) el que dice pot-hg  o cualquier otro que sea interactivo...
saludos...


----------



## Benjamin F. (Jul 29, 2010)

Yo te recomiendo Eagle para diseñar, Proteus para simular y PCBWizard para comenzar si aun eres principiante.


----------



## jefer1115 (Ago 23, 2010)

gracias ya lo he encontrado,


----------



## Palvulito (Ago 29, 2010)

Alguien me puede decir ¿En que librerias de proteus vienen las fuentes de alimentacion con polaridad y en que pagina se pueden bajar mas librerias?


----------



## ffffff (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola amigos.

Debo simular en proteus un circuito que lea o sense una señal de cualquier tipo bien sea un flujo, nivel, presión o cualquier señal. Esto se debe realizar utilizando el pic todo simulado nada fisico y mostrarla en el hyper terminal. 
ALGUIEN ME PODRIA DAR UNA AYUDA SOBRE ESTE PARTICULAR.

GRACIAS.


----------



## gcgiron (Sep 11, 2010)

Cordial saludo.

http://www.aquihayapuntes.com/indice-practicas-pic-en-c/control-motor-cc-con-el-hyperterminal.html

Mira esta pagina a ver si es lo que buscas.

Guido.


----------



## altamirano5 (Sep 30, 2010)

hola amigo .. quiero hacerte una cosulta .Yo tenia instalado el proteus 7.6 y queria instalar el 7.7 ,bueno lo desintale y luego instale la otra version hasta ahi todo estaba bien luego puse la nueva licencia y luego fui a abrir el programa y me salio una ventana deciciendo esto :
"
Cannot find a valid licence key for ISIS Professional  on this computer.
The licence manager reported “Bad product key”
Please ensure that you have installed your licence keys as per the installation instructions.
You can run LICENCE.EXE to view the currently installed Keys.
"
Bueno espero que me ayudes o alguien me ayude por que necesito el proteus ...saben por que lo desistale tbm por que queria nuevas librerias paa hcer un grabador de pic .. bueno muchas gracias de antemano ..
Disculpen capaz estoy poniendo en un mal lugarr .. pero tengo dudas de como dejar un mensajee para que me respondaa no para responder.. disuculpen


----------



## altamirano5 (Oct 15, 2010)

alguien me puede ayudar brindandandome el proteus la mas ultimas version con su crack y su licencia.. por que al abrir mi proteus tengo un problema con el tierra es muy diferente a lo que antes me salia .. lo que pasas que quiero mas librerias y modelos y por eso desinstale e instale de nuevo el proteus y asi tenia cada vez nuevos problemas.. haber si me pueden ayudar con esto gracias .. ah y si pueden incluyanme nuevas librerias y modeloss gracias..


----------



## lpnavy (Oct 15, 2010)

el nuevo proyeus 7.7 sp2 tiene bastante librerias ademas dedes especificar que tipo de componentes quieres usar ademas lo de la tierra es lo de menos por que siempre cumple su funcion como de referencia. lo de la licencia solo instala normamente el proteus y el archivo de licencia la guardas en Mi Documentos en la ventana de instalacion elige la licencia guardada y listo deja instalar todo. despues antes de iniciar el programa dale clic al otro archivo update y busca la capeta donde esta instalada el programa y listo.


----------



## altamirano5 (Oct 16, 2010)

si e escuchado hablar sobre el proteus 7.7 sp2 e incluso lo descargue para instalarlo pero no puedo cuando instalo todo luego de ponerle la licencia e incluso un parche que me da en la carpeta que descargue pero nada cuando quiero abrirlo me sale una ventana indicandome algo con la licencia ..pero bueno yo pienso que es por el crack por que otros crack que me han dado tiene tres carpeta o dos maso menos uno es BIN,MODELS,LIBRARY eso e visto cuando instale el proteus 7.6 sp4 y m e funciona bien solo que no tiene muchas librerias.. si tienes el instalador de este programa haber si me puedes brindar la informacion y sus pasos ps para instalarlo capaz lo este instalando mal .. bueno gracias de antemano


----------



## JUAN CHIRA OCAMPO (Oct 23, 2010)

descarga el video de instalacion en you tube


----------



## neoguzman (Oct 28, 2010)

bueno tras buscar enteramente por el internet no me queda mas que recurrir a ustedes para pedir ayuda, lo que pasa es que estoy realizando el esquema del contador fotoelectrico y entre las librerias del ISIS no cuento con los componentes MC14553 y 4093B, asi que si alguien los tuviera porfavor ponerlos aca por que segun creo yo seria de mucha ayuda para aquellos que talvez esten pasando por lo mismo...saludos


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 28, 2010)

El 4093B, compuerta NAND lo encuentras como 4093.
El otro no existe, pero si no vas a simular puedes crear el componente tanto para ISIS como para el ARES...
>> Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares)

saludos


----------



## Jadacuor (Oct 28, 2010)

el mc14553 lo encuentras como 4553, yo tengo el proteus 7.7 y ahi lo encontre...
saludos


----------



## cucos (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola me gustaría que alguien me pasara una libreria donde apareciera un TSCST2103, es un optoacoplador. Gracias


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 5, 2010)

Si es para PCB, tu mismo lo puedes construir Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares); en la hoja de datos del dispositivo encuentras las dimenciones en mm. Para una simulación es más complicado, pero puedes usar los alternativos que incluye el proteus.


----------



## cucos (Nov 5, 2010)

Si eso ya lo se, lei el manual que tenéis colgado en el foro y el tema PCB y tal bien, pero no habría manera de encontrar uno para simularlo?cual sería los alternativos, que dices?


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 5, 2010)

mmmm, no te desanimo si quieres crear uno para simular, ve este link Ayuda con simulacion Isis, claro que debes de saber Script o C++ para crear un componente de simulación.

Los alternativos no se parecen en nada, ya que como era un Opto te sugerí los que tiene incluidos por defecto...

Se más creativo, puedes crear distintos circuito con fuentes separadas e inyectar pulsos para simular el efecto que tiene el opto que buscas. Otra opción avanzada es el uso de Scripts ya que hay un componente para eso.

Lo mismo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/contador-piezas-tcst-2103-a-46101/, no has leído las reglas del foro?

saludos.


----------



## cucos (Nov 6, 2010)

No las he leído, he echo algo mal?


----------



## altamirano5 (Nov 12, 2010)

1) Quiero agregar este componente que voy a adjuntar y los pasos como hacerlo para integrarlo ala librería del proteus , encontré un archivo donde esta pero es de otra version ahorita estoy usando la versión 7.7 sp2. 
2)  A que se debe que me salga este mensaje luego de pasar de isis a ares a ver si me ayudan a como resolverlo


----------



## fsv (Nov 18, 2010)

Si te va "mal" mira el uso de cpu que te hace el proteus, cuanto mas alto mas mal te simula, de normal no tiene por que, pero puede ser un detalle a ver.


----------



## nanynay0212 (Nov 19, 2010)

eh simulado en isis el pot-hg y al pasarlo al ares me pide su packagey no se cual es ??? ayuden me por fas este trabajo es importante para mi ..............


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 19, 2010)

hola, bienvenido, dale clic derecho en isis y le das a packagin tool, te va abrir una ventana, le das en add y te va abrir otra ventana alli colocas pot y te van a salir todo los encapsulados seleccionas uno con doble clic, eso te va a llevar a la primera ventana alli vas a darle el valor a cada pin correspondiente segun la conexion que tengas para que halla coherencia entre el encapsulado y el esquematico, despues le das assign package y ok y listo...saludosss


----------



## jefer1115 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola amigos yo tambien tengo inconvenientes para usar el ares. quisiera saber si me pueden pasar un tutorial o manual. ya qeu siempre me pide package.


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 20, 2010)

en el foro siempre hay un poco de todo busquen un poco...saludossss
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/manual-proteus-ares-418/


----------



## mOser (Nov 24, 2010)

alguien me podria conseguir el circuito integrado STP16CPS05 o CAT4016 se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## neoguzman (Nov 26, 2010)

BUeno amigos  hoy recurro a ustedes con la interrogante que me estuvo rompiendo la cabeza durante dias, lo que pasa es que quiero armar un programador de pics como proyecto y deseo hacer la simulacion de un circuito que me facilito un amigo...y pues cuando me puse manos a la obra para mi sorpresa no pude encontrar en bendito zocalo Zif en las librerias de proteus, y pues de ahi que viene mi pregunta, existe alguna forma de simular un zocalo ZIF en proteus?? o es que vienen en una libreria aparte???

agradesco de antemano sus repuestas, saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 26, 2010)

> existe alguna forma de simular un zocalo ZIF en proteus?? o es que vienen en una libreria aparte???



simular un zocalo??????
no le veo sentido, pon el micro que quieras simular y al hacer el pcb puedes crear el layaout del zocalo....

o entendi mal???


----------



## neoguzman (Nov 26, 2010)

bueno en si lo que queria hacer era emular el zocalo para luego pasarlo al ares y ahi acomodar los demas componentes y imprimir la PCB pero al parecer es un poco complicado lo que quiero hacer, alguna sugerencia?? y pues aclarando mejor la situacion intento emular el zocalo para poder armar un programador universal de PICs 

sludos


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 26, 2010)

interesante ... un zócalo no tiene nada electrónico para simular, es más todo los que son conectores en el proteus no pueden simular "es obvio".
sugiero que armes tu programador en uno real ya que si es por puerto serie, el proteus no tiene los niveles de tensión adecuados o al menos tendrías que fabricar un circuito que haga eso o si es por USB, lo mucho que puedes simular es la conexión del PIC por USB...

El zócalo con simulación... imposible pero si se pued crear su modelo o footprint para el PCB
mira Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares)

PD: Si creas un modelo para el zócalo y quieres simular te va a salir advertencias y/o errores.

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Nov 26, 2010)

No no es complicado, pero sigo sin verle sentido...

crea el componente en isis y creas el layout en ares y listo...

aqui en el foro hay un tuto al respecto, pon en el buscador "como crear componentes en proteus" o titulo similar...

al hacer  la simulacion lo excluyes en las propiedades puesto que no tienes el modelo ademas de que aunque lo tuviera no haria absolutamente nada, porque esos no hacen nada...


----------



## neoguzman (Nov 26, 2010)

bueno creo que lo que intento hacer no tiene caso, gracias por sus comentarios, y por la paciencia ya que soy un poco nuevo en esto, creo que lo mejor que puedo hacer es apegarme al diseño que me dieron.

saludos


----------



## luisKarlos (Dic 4, 2010)

hola amigo lo que te recomiendo es usar el programa eagle el cual si tiene el zocalo zif de 40 pines , simplemente simula tu quemador en proteus, utiliza los probadores de ttl de debuging tools, y el diseño lo haces en el eagle. resuelto.


----------



## david2130 (Dic 15, 2010)

alguien tiene las librerias para el pic 12f683 y para la eeprom 25lc1024? si lo teneis decidme donde puedo encontrarlo porfavor.


----------



## altamirano5 (Ene 12, 2011)

tengo este problema cuando abro el proteus que me sale que no tengo ni una librería y e intentado con otras versiones y nada no se que puede ser el error ya estoy por formatear mi computadora..
Pero quisiera que si alguien sepa como solucionarlo le agradecería mucho que me ayudara..


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 12, 2011)

david2130 dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene las librerias para el pic 12f683 y para la eeprom 25lc1024? si lo teneis decidme donde puedo encontrarlo porfavor.


Hola lo mas rapido y simple descargate el 7.7sp2 ese si lo tiene


----------



## cliche (Feb 21, 2011)

Amigos tengo una  duda.  aparte de que a las librerias en proteus siempre le falta algun componente ya sea en ISIs o ARES. sabran usted como hacer un componente y una libreria para el diseño de PCB en ARES.  y tambien como pregunta paralela sabran cual es la libreria para el ARES del potenciometro en la imagen?

Atte...


----------



## serc12 (Mar 19, 2011)

alguien sabe si hay footprint para el socket de una pila que se conecta al ds1307 ?????? si es asi porfavor avisar o publicarlo


----------



## Clematida (Mar 24, 2011)

sabeis si existte un componente para simular en proteuus que sea un convertidor de rs232 a usb??? tengo un programa que transmite datos por usb y si algo no va bien transmite mensajes de error a un lcd, los lcd que he visto funcionan todos con rs232 y tampoco encuentro un componente que sea el bloque completo del convertidor rs232 a usb...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 30, 2011)

Usa el 4511 *QU*e tambien es un decoder de BCD a 7 segmentos.
En Pick Devices solo escribe 4511 y con ese reemplazas al CA3161
Espero sirva esta info.


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Abr 4, 2011)

No me quedo muy claro intente crear muchos componentes pero no puedo darles simulacion... ¿y tu como le diste?... por ejemplo intente darle simulacion a un retardo... y dicho retardo incrementa cuando hay una resistencia y un condensador en serie, pero eso no lo simula el proteus asi que deseo diseñar ese retardo en integrado basando mis entradas en una medida de capacitancia y resistencia. similar al teorema de TAU (nose poner el simbolo griego :/ ). T= 1.1RC lo del NE555. me agradaria mucho que me pudieses ayudar en ese aspecto asi podria acabar mi investigacion.  gracias por adelantado


----------



## godlc (Abr 5, 2011)

el problema a la hora de hacer un componente se basa en la limitacion que tiene proteus en algunos aspectos, uno de ellos son la creacion de señales, la verdad no lo he intentado pero se que este tiene problemas a la hora de simular señales analogas, ademas de el hecho de que no todos los componentes son simulables asi que tenes que verificar que los que estes usando tengan simulacion y verificar por medio del osciloscopio, que si este generando una señal. suerte


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Abr 5, 2011)

ya lo probe si funciona.. parece que si es verdad tiene problemas con las señales analogicas.. :/ no existe una forma de programarle para reconocerlas correctamente en algo de lo que hayas aprendido?

bueno entonces ¿que programa me recomiendan para poder simular una señal analogica lo mejor posible?


----------



## arias887 (Abr 7, 2011)

Una preguntica inocente...

Alguien sabe como se llama el microfono electrico en Proteus 7.7 SP2...???

Y si me dan permiso, les "doy el orden" de como instalar dicho Proteus...

Gracias...


----------



## marcosuni (Abr 9, 2011)

por favor , nose como codificar un potencio metro , ni tampoco agregar un transformador de 220v - 30v, en el proteus, lo que pasa es que quero simular una fuente variable de 1.2 a 30vcc . con inducador de corto y utilisando el integrado LM317 , PORFAVOR SI ALGUINE ME PODRÍA AYUDAR, LE AGRADECERÍA ENORMEMENTE . mas aun si es que ya tienen el diseño en el proteus me lo podrían mandar

hola soy nuevo con el proteus , por favor , nose como codificar un potencio metro , ni tampoco agregar un transformador de 220v - 30v, en el proteus, lo que pasa es que quero simular una fuente variable de 1.2 a 30vcc . con inducador de corto y utilisando el integrado LM317 , PORFAVOR SI ALGUINE ME PODRÍA AYUDAR, LE AGRADECERÍA ENORMEMENTE . mas aun si es que ya tienen el diseño en el proteus me lo podrían mandar


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 9, 2011)

marcosuni dijo:


> por favor , nose como codificar un potencio metro , ni tampoco agregar un transformador de 220v - 30v, en el proteus, lo que pasa es que quero simular una fuente variable de 1.2 a 30vcc . con inducador de corto y utilisando el integrado LM317 , PORFAVOR SI ALGUINE ME PODRÍA AYUDAR, LE AGRADECERÍA ENORMEMENTE . mas aun si es que ya tienen el diseño en el proteus me lo podrían mandar
> 
> hola soy nuevo con el proteus , por favor , nose como codificar un potencio metro , ni tampoco agregar un transformador de 220v - 30v, en el proteus, lo que pasa es que quero simular una fuente variable de 1.2 a 30vcc . con inducador de corto y utilisando el integrado LM317 , PORFAVOR SI ALGUINE ME PODRÍA AYUDAR, LE AGRADECERÍA ENORMEMENTE . mas aun si es que ya tienen el diseño en el proteus me lo podrían mandar



El potenciómetro buscalo como POT-HG que es para simular. El transformador no se puede, directamente poné una fuente o batería de la tensión en CC, en este caso como decís que es una fuente de máximo 30vcc deberías poner una batería de 32V.


----------



## mario8170 (Abr 9, 2011)

Buenas tardes, alguien me pude indicar como buscar el triac bt 136 en proteus 7.7 o en su defecto donde conseguir la libreria. gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 12, 2011)

Envio una simulación que realize con el proteus para sustituir al Mic. electret.
Espero les sirva de ayuda.

Subo esta pero es para el proteus 7.7 no se si te pueda servir.
descomprimela y colocala en la carpeta MODELS del Proteus.


----------



## gusarielmanfredi (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola chicos, estoy buscando la libreria que contenga al 18f4550 para proteus isis y ares. Alguien la tiene o la puede conseguir.?. 

Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 27, 2011)

movido al foro correspondiente...


----------



## Cristhiancdbc (May 28, 2011)

Buenas noches amigos escribo porque tengo el proteus 7.7 pero busco un pic que no aparece. El 16F878 lo he visto en el programa instalado en otros lados con el PIC en sus librerias.. Alguien puede decirme si necesito bajarme una libreria mas y donde y como?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 7, 2011)

Saludos. Yo tengo el PROTEUS v7.7 SP2 y tampoco lo instalarón las actualizaciones.
Sorry Man


----------



## CARLIO22 (Jul 22, 2011)

Buenas Tardes

Alguien me  puede colaborar con una  libreria  para el ISIS Ares de un rele de cinco pines, agradesco su colaboraciòn


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 22, 2011)

CARLIO22 dijo:


> Buenas Tardes
> 
> Alguien me  puede colaborar con una  libreria  para el ISIS Ares de un rele de cinco pines, agradesco su colaboraciòn


 Buenas Tardes al foro:
Mhhh  bien pues exactamente no especificas que es lo que quieres, ya que en las librerias de ISIS Existen varios modelos de Relays de 5 Pins, a varios voltajes de operación, pero esta propiedad se puede cambiar editando su valor en Edit Properties. Necesitas explicar con mas detalle que es lo que necesitas, para poder ayudarte, Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 23, 2011)

*Saludos:*
Envio un instalador de librerias para simular realmente un microfono en ISIS de PROTEUS
mas un ejemplo de el uso del microfono electret via el Microfono de la PC
Hice este instalador para los que no saben en donde instalar las librerias.
Ya instaladas las librerias pueden usar el microfono usando P (Pick Devices)
y escribir PHONE para seleccionar el dispositivo MICROPHONE
Espero les sea de utilidad, recuerden activar el microfono de la PC
*D@rkbytes*


----------



## cangrejo (Ago 3, 2011)

PROTEUS, libreria para el FT232? nadie sabe como se consigue es que no encuentro por la red y ya me estoy demorando mucho con esto sera que alguien sabe algo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 4, 2011)

Saludos:
Ahora les dejo aqui un programa para la generación de tonos DTMF
que tambien genera tonos de audio frecuencia. Esta realizado por mi para
todas aquellas personas que esten trabajando con decodificadores DTMF
El programa es 100% gratuito (Freeware) y muy sencillo de usar.
Tambien responde usando el teclado y no necesita instalación.
Dejen por favor sus sugerencias y comentarios.
Gracias y espero sea de su utilidad.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## flacojuan (Ago 4, 2011)

muchas gracias darkbytes de seguro me serviran ..........


----------



## alejopez2004 (Ago 9, 2011)

Bueno compañeros electronicos aca les dejo un circuito en proteus que simula los DTMF a la perfeccion.

espero comentarios.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 10, 2011)

Saludos:
Gracias a alejopez2004 por el diseño en ISIS
Ahora solo falta agregarle al diseño las salidas BCD del MT8870
para complementar un sustituto de ese IC para PROTEUS
En cuanto tenga algo lo subire.
Gracias por seguir aportando sus diseños.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 12, 2011)

Saludos al foro:
He descubierto que el programa que diseñe para generar tonos DTMF
contiene algunos errores en el indice de las teclas,
así que les sugiero que ya no lo descarguen hasta que lo corrija.
Le estoy agregando tambien un decodificador DTMF
Proximamente lo volvere a subir corregido.
Gracias y a programar se a dicho...
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## mendek (Ago 12, 2011)

buenas, disculpen alguien tendra libreria de led para ares? para poder imprimirlo en pcb


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 17, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos al foro:
> He descubierto que el programa que diseñe para generar tonos DTMF
> contiene algunos errores en el indice de las teclas,
> así que les sugiero que ya no lo descarguen hasta que lo corrija.
> ...


 OK lo prometido es deuda, así que ya corregido el programa
se los reenvio nuevamente. Esta vez cambie su apariencia mas sencilla pero funcional.
Proximamente subire el complemento que es el decodificador DTMF
Ya estoy trabajando en ello y en breve lo subire tambien...
Saludos y hasta pronto.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 17, 2011)

Bueno, aqui otra vez, terminando el Decodificador DTMF
Rapidamente lo subi para que no se me olvide, espero sea de utilidad
ya que a mi me a ayudado bastante en los programas que ultimamente
he estado escribiendo con MicroCode Studio y simulados en ISIS
con base en sistemas en donde requiero decodificar tonos DTMF usando PIC's
OK pues saludos nuevamente y ya saben espero sus comentarios...
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## retrofit (Ago 17, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> OK lo prometido es deuda, así que ya corregido el programa
> se los reenvio nuevamente. Esta vez cambie su apariencia mas sencilla pero funcional.
> Proximamente subire el complemento que es el decodificador DTMF
> Ya estoy trabajando en ello y en breve lo subire tambien...
> ...



Tiene buena pinta.
He bajado el Codec v1.1 y al ejecutarlo me sale el siguiente aviso...

_El componente 'THREED.OCX o uno de sus archivos dependintes no está registrado correctamente: falta un archivo o no es válido._

¿Solución?...

Saludos



			
				EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> Tiene buena pinta.
> He bajado el Codec v1.1 y al ejecutarlo me sale el siguiente aviso...
> 
> _El componente 'THREED.OCX o uno de sus archivos dependintes no está registrado correctamente: falta un archivo o no es válido._
> ...



Bien, problema resuelto...
*regsvr32 threed32.ocx *  [Enter] y todo resuelto

Saludos


----------



## alejopez2004 (Ago 17, 2011)

Muchachos, he visto algunos inconvenientes en la parte de programacion de micros pero yo les tengo la solucion:





el mejor programa para esto se llama PROTON IDE y lo consiguen en:



Aca dejo algunos manuales espero sean de gran utilidad


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 18, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta.
> He bajado el Codec v1.1 y al ejecutarlo me sale el siguiente aviso...
> 
> _El componente 'THREED.OCX o uno de sus archivos dependintes no está registrado correctamente: falta un archivo o no es válido._
> ...


Ok. Si la solución es la adecuada, y el problema se debe a que mi programa crea tal Control
ActiveX si este no es encontrado en la carpeta de sistema, y lo registra. Ahora que si el Control ya se encuentra instalado, mi programa no lo crea y tampoco lo registra, solo se ejecuta, y si el control existente no esta registrado es cuando se produce tal error. 
Gracias por el informe del BUG, Este es el programa corregido.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 18, 2011)

hola ese vídeo lo vi justo ayer esta muy bueno, eso me hizo practicar un rato con la lcd y picbasic pro logrando muchos efectos de movimiento y escritura en la lcd, espero criticas ya que es mi primer video cualquier cosa con respecto al código del pic me avisan...saludos


----------



## yurick (Ago 18, 2011)

hola amigos se que este tema se toco  ya hace un buen tiempo,pero la verdad necesito sensores infrarojos en proteus no las encuentro  si alguien tiene librerias les estare muy agradecidos si me las post.


----------



## lpnavy (Ago 18, 2011)

pueden usar optoacopladores yo lo he hecho!


----------



## BKAR (Ago 19, 2011)

lpnavy dijo:


> pueden usar optoacopladores yo lo he hecho!




eso se usan como proteccion de distintas fases de un circuito..
no sirve para remplazar al CNY70 o al otro ---

Hace poco ya esta full la version 7.8 de Proteus, ya la tengo y aun no estan esos sensores...
pon un potenciometro o lago para la simulaicon, no te compliques...


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Uso el Proteus 7.8 SP2. No te viene incluido, para estas cosas, se recomiendan mandar una notificación y enlace del CNY70 para que hagan caso y lo terminarán haciendo, ya ha ocurrido en su época con el LM35 y funcionó.

Por otra parte, están tardando muchísimo en sacar nuevas versiones del Proteus. Quizás migren a Java como el nuevo MPLAB X.


----------



## dianhe94 (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola amigos,estoy realizando una cerradura automática con el at89s52 y lo quiero montar en el Isis pero no puedo encontrar una librería para este micro.

Cualquier aporte es agradecido gente..un Saludo!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 21, 2011)

Saludos nuevamente. 
Les dejo aqui este proyecto que me encargo un compañero.
Se trata de un contador de 10 pulsos por medio de un PushButton
Los datos del conteo son almacenados en la memoria EEPROM del PIC
y son mostrados en un display LCD serial 16X2
El sistema enciende un LED cada conteo y otro al contar 10 pulsos.
El motivo del sistema es almacenar la cuenta de los pulsos en la EEPROM
en caso de un fallo electrico y continuar la cuenta en el ultimo conteo de pulsos.
El proyecto esta comentado para su mejor entendimiento.
Esta escrito en PICBASIC con MicroCode Studio Plus 3.0 y compilado con PICBASIC PRO 2.60
El proyecto esta simulado con ISIS de PROTEUS 7.8 SP2
Espero sea de utilidad.

Y pues continuando con esto de las librerias para PROTEUS
Tambien les traigo este proyecto que sirve para reemplazar al IC MT8870 de MITEL
El cual es un decodificador de tonos DTMF debido a que en PROTEUS no existe tal libreria.
El proyecto consta de un teclado estilo telefonico de 12 teclas usando un display BCD
de 7 segmentos y cuatro LED para saber el estado de las salidas del PIC Q1, Q2, Q3 y Q4
correspóndientes a lo que serian las salidas BCD del chip MT8870
El chip MT8870 es capaz de decodificar los 16 tonos basicos, pero en este proyecto
solo se usaran 12 teclas 9 a 0 * y # omitiendo las teclas A B C D pero entrego el proyecto
para que lo puedan modificar a su gusto.
PD: con este proyecto tambien pueden ver como se controla un teclado matricial.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el aporte esta buenisimo, por un momento pense que habias logrado hacer el MT8870 y aparte simularlo, pero igual esta genial.

Por cierto encontré un archivo el cual indica como crear componentes y luego simularlos bueno no están fácil pero tampoco imposible para el que quiera y tenga tiempo se los dejo.

http://proyectosfie.webcindario.com/documentos/proteus/Creation VSM - Modelos Digitales.PDF

y otro.

http://proyectosfie.webcindario.com...on VSM - Modelos Componentes Electronicos.PDF

algo mas concreto en la creación y modelacion de nuevos componentes con VSM.

http://microminded.posterous.com/proteus-vsm-creating-custom-models-part-ii


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 22, 2011)

Saludos. Les entrego aqui el manual completo del VSM SDK incluyendo tambien
la libreria VSM.hpp para crear los modelos en C++
El tutorial esta en el lenguaje de Shakespierre  pero esta buenisimo.
Así que a ponerse a estudiar para ir creando nuestras propias librerias.
BY4NOW
Atte. D@rkbytes
PD. Gracias a los colaboradores por seguir aportando información sobre las librerias de Proteus


----------



## malejo (Ago 22, 2011)

Nesecito hacer un PWM con un SG3525 y no lo encuentro en proteus, alguien me podria ayudar con la libreria?? gracias....


----------



## reyvilla (Ago 22, 2011)

Hola creo que si leste y revisaste los aportes, tienen todas las herramientas para hacerlo tu mismo sin problemas, hay muchos componentes que no los trae el proteus, y tienes que buscarle un reemplazo temporal o hacerlo programando y diseñando el integrado que necesites...saludoss


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 23, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Bueno, aqui otra vez, terminando el Decodificador DTMF
> Rapidamente lo subi para que no se me olvide, espero sea de utilidad
> ya que a mi me a ayudado bastante en los programas que ultimamente
> he estado escribiendo con MicroCode Studio y simulados en ISIS
> ...



Buscando una utilidad parecida en la red encontré tu software pero lo único que logre al ejecutarlo es que la pantalla se llene con caracteres sin ton ni son aunque el micrófono este cerrado, en silencio y el analizador de espectro no marca ninguna señal.Tengo Win 7 32 bit y lo hace con cualquiera de las entradas que seleccione como si no tuviera/funcionara un  silenciador de señales de entrada en ausencia de señales.Adjunto captura.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 24, 2011)

ricbevi dijo:


> Buscando una utilidad parecida en la red encontré tu software pero lo único que logre al ejecutarlo es que la pantalla se llene con caracteres sin ton ni son aunque el micrófono este cerrado, en silencio y el analizador de espectro no marca ninguna señal.Tengo Win 7 32 bit y lo hace con cualquiera de las entradas que seleccione como si no tuviera/funcionara un  silenciador de señales de entrada en ausencia de señales.Adjunto captura.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


Saludos: Ok por la imagen mostrada al parecer lo que mi programa esta detectando
obviamente se trata de ruido que mi programa trata de decodificar, y lamentablemente no lo he ejecutado sobre el sistema windows 7 para ver el tipo de compatibilidad referente al sistema de decodificación, mi programa se basa en el algoritmo de Goertzel, el programa lo desarrolle bajo Windows XP Pro y usando la tarjeta de audio default del sistema, Una Realtek, y lo he probado con varios tipos de sonidos de entrada sin mostrar problemas, solo me reconoce los tonos DTMF, lo mas raro es que no te muestre nada en el espectro,
No se si sea por que uso DirectX puede ser que por ahi este el problema, trata de ejecutarlo con compatibilidad para windows XP  y me cuentas que pasa. Gracias por tu comentario.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 24, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos: Ok por la imagen mostrada al parecer lo que mi programa esta detectando
> obviamente se trata de ruido que mi programa trata de decodificar, y lamentablemente no lo he ejecutado sobre el sistema windows 7 para ver el tipo de compatibilidad referente al sistema de decodificación, mi programa se basa en el algoritmo de Goertzel, el programa lo desarrolle bajo Windows XP Pro y usando la tarjeta de audio default del sistema, Una Realtek, y lo he probado con varios tipos de sonidos de entrada sin mostrar problemas, solo me reconoce los tonos DTMF, lo mas raro es que no te muestre nada en el espectro,
> No se si sea por que uso DirectX puede ser que por ahi este el problema, trata de ejecutarlo con compatibilidad para windows XP  y me cuentas que pasa. Gracias por tu comentario.
> Atte. D@rkbytes



Hola ....lamentablemente sigue igual en dicha maquina AMD Phenom II cuad core 840 de 3.2Ghz con 4Gb de Ram y Win 7 Ultimate 32Bit la placa madre es Asus M4N68T-M LE V2 el sonido es el que trae VIA es cuestion de iniciar el programan para que empiece a decodificar sin que muestre ninguna señal el analizador y obviamente al aumentar la ganancia de mic aparece las señales pero la pantalla de decodificacion esta saturada de caracteres. Tambien la probe en una AMD Duron 1.4Ghz con 256Mb de memoria WinXP PRO SP3 sonido que trae la placa madre SIS7018 con un micrófono eletrec y con otro dinámico/con pre amplificador o si el y tampoco obtuve ningún resultado...si amplifico la señal aparece ruido y se dispara detectando cualquier cosa y sin amplificación no detecta tono pese a que aparece en el analizador de espectro al 40% y aparecen aleatoria mente caracteres en la pantalla de decodificacion. Voy a ver si le encuentro la vuelta ya que necesitaba recibir de forma independiente a un  proyecto que estoy haciendo de control remoto vía DTMF las señales recibidas.Gracias de todas formas sobre todo por compartir tu trabajo muy bueno.No te preocupes demasiado lo mio puede ser una casualidad. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 26, 2011)

Saludos. 
Con motivo de no saturar el foro con links de descargas y mas
he decidido subir mis proyectos a una pagina en donde podran descargar
las nuevas versiones de mis programas y proyectos.
Agradeciendo de antemano a todos los colaboradores por su valiosa aportación
tanto de proyectos como de información acerca de este mundo de la programación
y la electrónica digital y diseño de simulación virtual.
Agradesco todos sus comentarios, ya que son de gran ayuda para corregir los errores
que siempre suelen pasar al crear nuevos diseños.
Sin mas por el momento les paso el link de mi pagina, esperando la visiten pronto.
Recuerden que la pagina la estare actualizando periodicamente con el motivo
de estar al dia en cuanto nuevas modificaciones sean realizadas a mis proyectos.
Por ahora solo estan los programas corregidos de los programas DTMF
como el Codificador y el Decodificador DTMF esperando que el sistema que ahora use
para el decodificador funcione bajo el sistema Windows 7 ya que le agregue filtros
digitales usando DSP (Digital Signal Processing) y algunas mejoras en el algoritmo Goertzel
Bien pues, este es el link de mi pagina: http://www.galeon.com/exodusklient/
El nombre de la pagina es el que usaba anteriormente para un cliente de chat y para no crear otra desde 0 opte por solo modificar el contenido.
Gracias y a seguir programando.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 26, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos.
> Con motivo de no saturar el foro con links de descargas y mas
> he decidido subir mis proyectos a una pagina en donde podran descargar
> las nuevas versiones de mis programas y proyectos.
> ...



En Win XP SP3 con el Duron 1.4 funciona los 2 el decoder y el encoder en sus nuevas versiones 1.2 y 1.1 pero en Win 7 32bit con el Phenom el Decoder tira "no se ha podido iniciar grabacion" y el Encoder lo que adjunto.
Solo pretendo colaborar si estas interesado ya que pude solucionar la decodificacion fabricando un decoder de los que hay en la red con un pic 84 y lcd con el CM8870.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 27, 2011)

ricbevi dijo:


> En Win XP SP3 con el Duron 1.4 funciona los 2 el decoder y el encoder en sus nuevas versiones 1.2 y 1.1 pero en Win 7 32bit con el Phenom el Decoder tira "no se ha podido iniciar grabacion" y el Encoder lo que adjunto.
> Solo pretendo colaborar si estas interesado ya que pude solucionar la decodificacion fabricando un decoder de los que hay en la red con un pic 84 y lcd con el CM8870.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.


Ok Gracias por el informe y saludos.
Ya estoy trabajando en el error, se trata de un componente ActiveX para la comunicación
con el puerto serial, y al no estar instalado se genera ese error, ya estoy trabajando en ello.
Lo mas probable es que elimine la función de la comunicación por el puerto serie
ya que ahora el puerto mas usado es el USB, así que modificare esta función por USB.
Y en cuanto al mensaje del Decoder no me indicaste si en Win 7 a pesar del mensaje funciona?.
Por otro lado, no habias mencionado exactamente que necesitabas un decodificador para tonos DTMF
y pues yo hice hace tiempo uno con un PIC16F628 y LCD serial para ahorrar Pins del PIC
pero si necesitas solo visualizar el tono recibido tambien tengo uno con salida para display.
Estan escritos en PICBASIC y pues subire los proyectos a mi pagina para que le heches un vistazo.
Atte. D@rkbytes


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 27, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Ok Gracias por el informe y saludos.
> Ya estoy trabajando en el error, se trata de un componente ActiveX para la comunicación
> con el puerto serial, y al no estar instalado se genera ese error, ya estoy trabajando en ello.
> Lo mas probable es que elimine la función de la comunicación por el puerto serie
> ...



Te contesto directamente por tu pagina personal para no enrarecer mas el topic de la "Libreria de Proteus.

Ric.


----------



## calimbamarimba (Ago 30, 2011)

dpancheins dijo:


> Estoy comenzando a trabajar con DSPIC y necesito simular cualquier programa que haga, alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir librerías de los dspic30???
> Uso el DSPIC30F4013



Pasá por esta página: http://www.sonelec-musique.com/logiciels_proteus_lib_en.html


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 7, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos:
> Ahora les dejo aqui un programa para la generación de tonos DTMF
> que tambien genera tonos de audio frecuencia. Esta realizado por mi para
> todas aquellas personas que esten trabajando con decodificadores DTMF
> ...


Proyecto actualizado. www.galeon.com/exodusklient/


----------



## johncaro12 (Sep 15, 2011)

yo quisiera saber tambien...
Porque siempre he usado en reemplazo a eso, un t-block de 3


----------



## Iturbe (Sep 17, 2011)

Hola a todos, la solucion que encontre parta la falta de paquetes de ares fue la creacion de estos porque ares tiene un editor, la informacion la encontré en:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Diseño_de_paquetes_de_PCB_y_modelos_para_ARES


----------



## danner777 (Sep 27, 2011)

mira mi estimado haslo asi nomas alli te envio una imagen asi lo hice y me funciono


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 28, 2011)

danner777 dijo:


> mira mi estimado haslo asi nomas alli te envio una imagen asi lo hice y me funciono


Me supongo que para estas fechas ya lo debe tener, ya que el post
es del 2006 y ahora ya proteus 7.8 SP2 tiene esa libreria.


----------



## yesad (Oct 21, 2011)

hola alguien sabe si ese dipswitch que aparece ne la imagen es simulable en proteus si es asi diganme como selleccionarlo gracias de antemano

http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_7053879dibujoaaaaaaaaaa.jpg


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 21, 2011)

yesad dijo:


> hola alguien sabe si ese dipswitch que aparece ne la imagen es simulable en proteus si es asi diganme como selleccionarlo gracias de antemano


Saludos. En ISIS tienes varias formas de seleccionar los componentes.
Presiona la tecla P en el teclado, o presiona el botón P de la barra de herramientas lateral izquierda,
o presiona el botón que es una lupa con un op amp dentro, o desde el menú Library. Aparecera la ventana de Pick Devices escribes dipsw y del lado derecho te apareceran varios modelos.
Seleccionas el que quieras con doble click sobre el nombre de la lista. 
Y si, esos modelos de dipswitch son simulables en ISIS de PROTEUS


----------



## job acosta (Oct 21, 2011)

Explicacion del circuito IC 4093

Una compuerta lógica, es un dispositivo electrónico el cual es la expresión física de un operador booleano en la lógica de conmutación Cada puerta lógica consiste en una red de dispositivos interruptores que cumple las condiciones booleanas para el operador particular. Son esencialmente circuitos de conmutación integrados en un chip.

El funcionamiento del circuito:
IC1D forma un oscilador de onda cuadrada con aprox. 10/90 marca el espacio de relación. Un oscilador es un sistema capaz de crear perturbaciones o cambios periódicos por eso trabajarán juntos R1, R2, D1 y C2 para que sea la oscilacion generada.
el pin 11 es un pulso rectangular de volvera a IC1/2.para que el estado lógico este fuera de la 3.en el pin opuesto Además, la señal del pin 11 se emitirá en la temperatura del suelo.

Se alimenta de la salida de la sonda Probe A y su señal, invertida por IC1/2 se compara con la recogida por Probe B en el IC1B e IC1C en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida para que esta sea suficientemente alta; Vr1 esta en corte para que a traves de este fluya una fina corriente que puede ser variable para adaptarse al tipo de tierra y el grado de humedad deseado. esto es lo que he investigado pero mi profesor pregunta cual es la funcion de la oscialacion generada, que ocurre con la oscilacion cuando la puntas de prueba estan unidas y cual es la formula para la oscilacion


----------



## Jorgescrig (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola chicos!
Me gustaría saber de donde puedo sacar un microfono electret en proteus, acabo de i8nstalarlo i aun voy un poco pez..
gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2011)

Jorgescrig dijo:


> Hola chicos!
> Me gustaría saber de donde puedo sacar un microfono electret en proteus, acabo de i8nstalarlo i aun voy un poco pez..
> gracias!


Saludos y bienvenido al foro.
Antes que nada creo que debiste haberte leido los posts anteriores de este tema,
ya que hace tiempo subi aqui la libreria que buscas del microfono electret._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/529438/ _Te recomiendo que uses siempre el buscador del foro antes de hacer una pregunta.


----------



## Jorgescrig (Oct 27, 2011)

Ya la encontre! Debi buscarla yo de primeras...
Gracias Dark!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 27, 2011)

Jorgescrig dijo:


> Ya la encontre! Debi buscarla yo de primeras...
> Gracias Dark!


 OK. Suerte. BY4NOW


----------



## sender87 (Oct 30, 2011)

gaudi_gabriev dijo:


> Saludos amigos.
> Estoy diseñando un conmutador de líneas telefónicas, y las medidas de los jacks rj45 que trae la librería de proteus no coinciden con las que me vende el fabricante, que son un poco más cortos. ¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo conseguir librerias para este tipo de conectores?
> 
> Necesito una ayuda urgente!



si necesitas jacks para telefono de 2 o 4 hilos entonces necesitas jacks rj11 o rj12 no recuerdo cual es el telefonico y cual el del microfono pero el rj45 es de 8 hilos para redes principalmente


----------



## lucasoft (Oct 30, 2011)

Hola a todos, espero que se encuentren bien. Tengo un problema que no he podido solucionar en por mí mismo y por eso acudo al foro. se trata de lo siguiente:
Necesito construir una consola mezcladora de sonido. Ya casi tengo todo pero quiero integrarlo y prolijar un poco el trabajo enviando todo al Proteus. el problema es que necesito potenciomentros estereos deslizables, los cuales no he encontrado. ya sé que podria usar 2 potes mono, pero a la hora de la generacion del PCB habria problemas. no encuentro x ningun lado librerias de potenciomentros estereos y menos deslizables y menos el package con el footprint. Alguien sabe algo sobre eso?, puedo asignar un package creado x mí a 2 potenciometros juntos? puedo crear un componete de 6 pines inactivo y asignarle un package con las dimesiones del pote (aunque este quede afuera de una supuesta simulacion), qué me aconsejan?. la simulacion del circuito seria algo muy bueno, pero no es escencial. Espero haberme expresado con claridad. muchisimas gracias. y espero la colaboración del foro. Suerte!


PD: Proteus 7.5 SP3


----------



## johandimrxn (Oct 30, 2011)

saludos

amigo si y sabes que el circuito esta bueno y todo para armar el pcb en en ares
busca el que mas se paresca en potenciometro y coloque lo hay para que al hacer el pcb
el pcb se puede hacer hasta en paint


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2011)

lucasoft dijo:


> Hola a todos, espero que se encuentren bien. Tengo un problema que no he podido solucionar en por mí mismo y por eso acudo al foro. se trata de lo siguiente:
> Necesito construir una consola mezcladora de sonido. Ya casi tengo todo pero quiero integrarlo y prolijar un poco el trabajo enviando todo al Proteus. el problema es que necesito potenciomentros estereos deslizables, los cuales no he encontrado. ya sé que podria usar 2 potes mono, pero a la hora de la generacion del PCB habria problemas. no encuentro x ningun lado librerias de potenciomentros estereos y menos deslizables y menos el package con el footprint. Alguien sabe algo sobre eso?, puedo asignar un package creado x mí a 2 potenciometros juntos? puedo crear un componete de 6 pines inactivo y asignarle un package con las dimesiones del pote (aunque este quede afuera de una supuesta simulacion), qué me aconsejan?. la simulacion del circuito seria algo muy bueno, pero no es escencial. Espero haberme expresado con claridad. muchisimas gracias. y espero la colaboración del foro. Suerte!
> 
> 
> PD: Proteus 7.5 SP3


Saludos. Creo que la solución es que si hagas tu mismo el encapsulado.
Aunque como dices quede sin ser simulable sirve para hacer el PCB.
Te envio esta libreria de un POT Stereo Deslizable que hize yo, espero te sirva.
PD. Viene junto con el archivo LYT para poderse modificar.


----------



## lucasoft (Oct 31, 2011)

johandimrxn, gracias x responder te explico a lo que apunto, no me asusta en si tener que crear el PCB en otro software, pero en el proteus tengo la ventaja de poder ubicar los componentes fisicamente, y eso es muy importante a la hora de montar todo en un gabinete, las alturas de los compomentes, la separacion de lo potes, los led. me explico. es mas simple a la hora de realizar una modificacion o cambio al circuito. muchas gracias de nuevo.

Darkbytes, gracias por responder, si me parece que es la mejor opcion, pero uno siempre intenta explorar posibilidades para hacer las cosas lo mejor posible, voy a ver el pote que me enviaste, y luego comento.. muchas gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## lucasoft (Oct 31, 2011)

cree un componente inactivo de 6 pines, luego un footprint, y para darle un toque mas elegante un modelo en 3d con sketchUp, quedó bastante bien, que opinan?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 31, 2011)

lucasoft dijo:


> cree un componente inactivo de 6 pines, luego un footprint, y para darle un toque mas elegante un modelo en 3d con sketchUp, quedó bastante bien, que opinan?


Esta muy bien, felicitaciones. 
Y ese modelo lo puedes usar en ISIS o es solo para ARES?


----------



## cazerolo (Nov 3, 2011)

Hola.
Soy nuevo con Proteus 7.7 y quisiera saber donde puedo encontrar una libreria que contenga bobinas variables.

Muchas gracias


----------



## vali136 (Nov 3, 2011)

Aca les dejo las librerias que estan buscando, espero que les sirva.
Para encontrarlos vayan a la categoria "Miscellaneous", o directamente escriban "POT" y les va a aparecer.


----------



## xyboni (Nov 3, 2011)

toma te mando el que uso no es el mas bonito pero me sirve bien


----------



## cmontoya (Nov 19, 2011)

Hola amigos 
Tengo un problema con el proteus, lo que pasa es que en el proteus no aparece ningún transistor a1266, C3198, C3203 me gustaría saber cual me puedes recomendar  ya que lo necesito para hacer la pcb con el ares no necesito simularlo
Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 19, 2011)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Tengo un problema con el proteus, lo que pasa es que en el proteus no aparece ningún transistor a1266, C3198, C3203 me gustaría saber cual me puedes recomendar  ya que lo necesito para hacer la pcb con el ares no necesito simularlo
> Gracias


Para esos transistores TO92 que tienen la base del lado derecho.
Respectivamente E,C,B yo uso para el NPN el 2SC2547 y para el PNP el 2SA1085
Uso Proteus 7.8 SP2


----------



## BKAR (Nov 19, 2011)

busca en "librerias para el proteus"
*no siempre los TO-92 son iguales* la designación de patitas...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 19, 2011)

Para esos transistores que busca cmontoya como sustituto para solo crear el PCB los que mencione
son los que corresponden PIN a PIN, pero bueno.....
Creo que es un hecho buscar librerias para proteus cuando no se encuentra un modelo simulable.
En este caso solo se busca crear el PCB.
Que por cierto, estos modelos  2SC2547 y 2SA1085 son simulables.
Y si yo supiera que estos transistores no fueran compatibles, jamas los hubiera sugerido...


----------



## cmontoya (Nov 19, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Que por cierto, estos modelos  2SC2547 y 2SA1085 son simulables.
> Y si yo supiera que estos transistores no fueran compatibles, jamas los hubiera sugerido...


Hola Darkbytes muchas gracias por su ayuda..............pues e tomado la decision de hacer la pcb con los transistores que me recomendastes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2011)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola Darkbytes muchas gracias por su ayuda..............pues e tomado la decision de hacer la pcb con los transistores que me recomendastes


Si, veras que no tendras ningún problema con la dispocisión de PIN's
Yo he realizado varios PCB usando esos TR para sustituir al C1815 y al A1015 sin problemas.
Dichos transistores tambien son E,C,B


----------



## BKAR (Nov 20, 2011)

para evitar problemas con los pines y otros, revisar el datasheet


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> para evitar problemas con los pines y otros, revisar el datasheet


¿Crees que no se habia pensado en ese detalle?
Una imagen dice mas que mil palabras.
En este caso tres imagenes mas los datasheets.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 8, 2011)

hola gente del foro, estoy haciendo la PCB en proteus y me encuentro que no tiene el modelo para los displays   ,, como se hace entonces ??? porque los displays son algo muy comun ! que raro che! ,, si alguien me puede dar una mano mil gracias,,, saludos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 9, 2011)

ilcapo dijo:


> hola gente del foro, estoy haciendo la PCB en proteus y me encuentro que no tiene el modelo para los displays   ,, como se hace entonces ??? porque los displays son algo muy comun ! que raro che! ,, si alguien me puede dar una mano mil gracias,,, saludos!


Saludos.
Espero que estos modelos les puedan servir.

BYE4NOW


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 10, 2011)

gracias darkbytes por la respuesta pero en realidad necesito para un display de 7 segmentos catodo comun  a lo mejor en una version mas actual de proteus si esté, yo uso la 7.2 Sp6 pero no sale


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 10, 2011)

Hola aca te mando una imagem de lo que estas buscando trabajo con 7.8 sp2 y sreo que ya salio la 8


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 10, 2011)

gracias marcos, pero me lo podes mandar en pdf ?? porque ahora tengo unos problemitas con Word, mil gracias!


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 10, 2011)

hol ahi te mando en .pdf


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 10, 2011)

muy bueno!! con eso ya resuelvo el problemita que tenia  !!!

a esa version de proteus le agregaste librerias ? o con la version mas "light" digamos ya me saldra el zocalo para el display ?? 

muchas gracias saludos!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 10, 2011)

Bueno, aca tengo otras por si las quieren me avisan.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 11, 2011)

vienen al pelo Darkbytes! pasalos cuando puedas! saludos!


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 11, 2011)

excelente darkbytes.. claro queremos esas librerias..

he notado que conoces mucho esto de Proteus... el otro dia me descargue muchas librerias de ISIS en realidad no estoy interesado en esas librerias..  

Quisiera me recomiendes un tutorial para crear librerias 3D en ARES... entiendo que debes crear archivos 
vml para dar ese aspecto muy profesional como los que indicas en las figuras...

saludos y cuidate !!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 11, 2011)

ilcapo dijo:


> vienen al pelo Darkbytes! pasalos cuando puedas! saludos!


Ok. Aqui les dejo este set de librerias 3D para crear los PCB
Recuerden que estas librerias no son simulables, solo sirven para el Layout.
Saludos y suerte. 





dinoelectro dijo:


> excelente darkbytes.. claro queremos esas librerias..
> 
> he notado que conoces mucho esto de Proteus... el otro dia me descargue muchas librerias de ISIS en realidad no estoy interesado en esas librerias..
> 
> ...


Ok, si, para crear estos modelos se usan programas para modelación 3D
No tengo ningún tutorial conciso que te pueda servir, pero dejame investigar
con una amiga que me a ayudado a crear algunas librerias, y vere si puede hacer un tuto.
Saludos Dino.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 12, 2011)

Marcos Gutierrez, te hago una consulta, instale el proteus 7.8 y no tiene el modelo para el display, ese que me mostraste en la imagen lo hiciste vos o le instalaste alguna libreria al proteus ? saludos


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola, si lo hice yo con el post que puso El nombre ,buscalo esta en este foro ,crear componentes con Proteus Isis Ares saludos


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 12, 2011)

gracias darkbytes buen aporte!!


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 12, 2011)

marcos gutierrez dijo:


> Hola, si lo hice yo con el post que puso El nombre ,buscalo esta en este foro ,crear componentes con Proteus Isis Ares saludos




buena!! marco ...


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 21, 2011)

Hola marcos dijiste q lo habias hecho vos con el manual que sale publicado aca pero en la figura que envias, el encapsulado muestra las dimansiones y eso es un PACKAGE del proteus, si creas componentes no le podes poner las dimensiones, por eso te preguntaba de donde la habias obtenido,, bueno gracias por los comentarios al final descargue una libreria para proteus 7.8 y ahi tenia el modelo que mostraba en la figura marcos gutierrez que segun el la hizo el ,, saludos


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 22, 2011)

hola, estuve muy ocupado. Quiero dejarles un link para que uds puedan verlo y asi crear las librerias que desean. Espero les sea de mucha ayuda como a mi. 

iesmachado.org/web%20insti/depart/electr/.../*ARES*/*ARES*_01_1.pdf

iesmachado.org/web%20insti/depart/electr/.../*ARES*/*ARES*_01_2.pdf

Aclaracion: La libreria no es simulable.


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 25, 2011)

hola marcos... podrias revisar el link, no consigo encontrar esa pagina; ocurre un error 

de antemano gracias!!!


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 25, 2011)

si revisala bien porfavor


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 26, 2011)

Feliz navidad a todos,efectivamente no se puede ingresar ,pero pueden hacer lo siguiente poner en google (iesmachado como crear lirerias isis-ares) ahi estan los dos link en este momento lo tengo abierto la pagina saludos



Oh tambien pueden buscar de la siguiente manera 
*EL PROGRAMA ISIS→ARES TEMA 1_2: CREAR UN .*

*EL PROGRAMA ISIS→ARES TEMA 1_1: CREAR UN ...*



*http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...sg=AFQjCNEX1YRXTaHBv99vcDZVEsQH7ttc5w&cad=rja*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 26, 2011)

Mhhh!!! bueno, ese tutorial mas bien muestra como agregarle un encapsulado a las librerias que no lo tienen y eso ya es bien sabido. Miren este video que muestra como hacer una libreria no simulable pero util para los esquematicos. Luego que termine el tutorial para hacer librerias simulables usando el VSM SDK y con C++ lo subire, por ahora con el poco tiempo que dejan estas fechas, lo he retrazado, pero espero pronto poder terminarlo. Saludos 

*Tutorial: Make a component symbol in Proteus ISIS (HD)   *


----------



## mendek (Ene 7, 2012)

yo quisiera saber si existe este tipo de potenciometro en isis y en ares desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## xyboni (Ene 7, 2012)

mendek viejo, en este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/libreria-potenciometro-proteus-52005/ yo coloque un footprint pcb de un potenciometro, es el que yo uso. solo se lo asignas al que usas en isis. si no sabes avisa


----------



## mendek (Ene 27, 2012)

alguien sabe como instalar las libreriar con todo y archivos para 3d?


----------



## mendek (Ene 28, 2012)

alguien sabe como instalar librerias, con los archivos para que se vean en 3D?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 28, 2012)

mendek dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe como instalar librerias, con los archivos para que se vean en 3D?


Saludos.
Espero que esto resuelva tu pregunta.
Los archivos para ver los PCB en 3D se instalan (Copian) dentro de la carpeta LIBRARY
Que se encuentra por lo regular en:
C:\Archivos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 7 Professional\LIBRARY
Dentro de esa carpeta copias los archivos *.lib, *.3ds,*.idx, etc.
Y para las librerias que usas en el entorno de diseño ISIS es lo mismo solo que si la libreria
es activa (Simulable) copias el archivo *.lib en la carpeta LIBRARY y esta debe
tener su libreria DLL (Dinamic Link Library *.dll) esta se copia dentro de la carpeta MODELS
Suerte y hasta luego.


----------



## Skanda92 (Feb 10, 2012)

Buenas!

Acabo de registarme sique ya sirve de presentación también.

El caso es que estoy terminando un ciclo de grado superior en desarollo de productos electrónicos, y como proyecto final me ha tocado hacer un termómetro digital con este integrado, con simulación en proteus incluida, pero trás casi una semana buscando la libreía de este integado no la encuentro por ningún sitio, y cuando encuentro librerías, po alguna razón o estan eliminadas o estan subidas a megaupload (Odio a los EEUU!!), y aqui me han dicho que se tiene de todo por lo que si me subis esta libreía os hago una estatua y me la pongo en casa para acodame del que me salvó el curso!!

Lo dicho, gracias y salu2!

pd: es posible que falten r poque el odenado de este instituto tiene un teclado cojonudo en que la  funciona mal y algunos numeos ni funcionan


----------



## GreatestCaution (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola.

Tengo el Proteus 7.8 SP2.
No hay manera de que haya la libreria del DAC de 8-bit con salida en tensión (TLC7226)??
Es que ni parecido, todos los DAC08 son por corriente.
En Eagle esta, pero necesito simularlo en ISIS Proteus.
Alguna idea?

Gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Feb 29, 2012)

> Alguna idea?



yo ni idea si lo hay, pero puedes poner un AO para convertirlo a tension desde el DAC...


----------



## GreatestCaution (Feb 29, 2012)

Gracias, si...al final he optado por esa solución, ya que me habría vuelto burro buscando esa librería que seguro que ni existe.

Al final me ha quedado esto:



Aunque estoy un poco reacio pq el DAC por tensión tenia una senyal de !WR que seria cómo un OE o un LATCH. Tendré que jugar con el puerto del Pic para que no escriba todo el rato.

Una cosilla, aprovechando...Me voy un poco del tema, pero no tanto (disculpen Moderadores).

Al intentar simular el PIC con los periféricos:



Me sale esto:

SPICE failed to connect pin V+!
Node Vcc not found whilst binding pin V+ of ECG_ADC#0001!
Simulation FAILED

Si pongo excluir el PIC (18F4321) de la simulación, va bien, por lo que entiendo es el PIC.
Y no se quepuede ser...que no entiende Vcc? o es falla del Puerto AN1? Lo he probado con .Hex y sin el, y da lo mismo. No creo que sea que no haya configurado el AN1 como Puerto Analógico con el ADCON.

Alguna idea?
Gracias.


----------



## GreatestCaution (Mar 1, 2012)

Yo mismo me respondo...ya que di con el problema.
Para empezar en "Edit Properties" le di a la pestaña de "Attach hierarchy module", pq si no me daba el error mencionado antes, pero claro, no se bien que hace pero, suda del código .hex que le pasas.

Luego vi que al incrustar el PIC le di a "descompose" para sacar los pins no visibles, como los de Vdd/Vcc - Gnd y igual no reconocía tales 2 pines conmutados a Vdd y 2 a Gnd tal y como pone en el datasheet que debes conectar por temas de potencia...bueno, no se si el tema de tener el cristal externo y poner la frecuencia de reloj en "Propierties" colisiona por algo...así que me cargue el cristal externo.

Ahora ya me funciona de maravilla...Ya había trabajado con PIC's en HW programando el código con Pickit y eso si que se me da bien, lo que iba bastante perdido era al simularlo en Proteus, que era algo pendiente que me faltaba, la verdad....a falta de tiempo para soldar, el precio de los componentes y la ausencia de un osciloscopio en casa...PROTEUS me soluciona...jaja; este es el encalle mas común por encima de la dificultad de programación (se le llama pecar de Pablito).

Espero que eso no les pase a los que vienen detras... 

Saludos!


----------



## AjarDeNauer (Mar 9, 2012)

Hola... Sé que puede estár dificil pero necesitaría el ULN2803. Me da el error de que no encuentra el .mdf y me está siendo imposible encontrarlo por internet. Si algún alma caritativa me ayudara le estaría muy agradecido


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 9, 2012)

AjarDeNauer dijo:
			
		

> Hola... Sé que puede estár dificil pero necesitaría el ULN2803. Me da el error de que no encuentra el .mdf y me está siendo imposible encontrarlo por internet. Si algún alma caritativa me ayudara le estaría muy agradecido


Saludos.
Reinstala el Proteus, ya que esa libreria si viene, al menos en la versión 7.8 SP2


----------



## AjarDeNauer (Mar 9, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:
			
		

> Saludos.
> Reinstala el Proteus, ya que esa libreria si viene, al menos en la versión 7.8 SP2



ah vale. Es que tengo la 7.7 A ver si encuentro pues la .8 y la instalo. Gracias!


----------



## victorgs1 (Mar 12, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola marcos dijiste q lo habias hecho vos con el manual que sale publicado aca pero en la figura que envias, el encapsulado muestra las dimansiones y eso es un PACKAGE del proteus, si creas componentes no le podes poner las dimensiones, por eso te preguntaba de donde la habias obtenido,, bueno gracias por los comentarios al final descargue una libreria para proteus 7.8 y ahi tenia el modelo que mostraba en la figura marcos gutierrez que segun el la hizo el ,, saludos



Estimado Ilcapo soy nuevo en esto de proteus pero veo que tengo el mismo problema que tenias con el display de 7 segmentos yo necesito el de ánodo comun pero quisiera saber si me podrias ayudar con la libreria de la que hablas para poder resolver mi problema y te agradeceria si me lo explicaras de como se instala o como utilizar la libreria. Muchas gracias. 
Att:
victorgs1


----------



## Ryw (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola, estoy realizando un proyecto en Proteus y veo que me faltan estos dos componentes.

El primero sería un transformador de 6 terminales (3 primarios y 3 secundarios).  TRAN-3P3S

El segundo sería un LM3940, que es un traductor de 5V a 3V.

No encontrado las librerías por ningún lado y me urge, ¿Alguien sería tan amable si las tiene de pasarme tanto el esquemático como el encapsulado PCB?.

En caso de que nadie las tenga, ¿podrían decirme como puedo crear dichos componentes (tanto el esquemático como el encapsulado PCB) con Proteus?. 


Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 22, 2012)

Por si todavia te intereza crear componentes en proteus. 






Y este otro por aca en el foro.
*Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares)*


----------



## mendek (Mar 24, 2012)

yo con el 7.8 tuve el problema de que a la hora de imprimir el circuito para montarlo en pcb, no podia pasarlo a negativo (para la exposición a la luz uv), así que me pasé al 7.7 mejor, y en ese si podia hacerlo


----------



## marlithjdm (Abr 5, 2012)

Hola.. yo tengo instalada la version 7.7 de proteus... pero no viene la libreria del T-BLOCK para conectores tipo bornera en ISIS, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar con la libreria o algun lugar en donde pueda conseguirla... gracias...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 6, 2012)

marlithjdm dijo:
			
		

> Hola.. yo tengo instalada la version 7.7 de proteus... pero no viene la libreria del T-BLOCK para conectores tipo bornera en ISIS, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar con la libreria o algun lugar en donde pueda conseguirla... gracias...


Saludos.
Prueba buscando ese conector como TBLOCK no como T-BLOCK

Me parece que si existen varios tipos en la v7.7


----------



## marlithjdm (Abr 6, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:
			
		

> Saludos.
> Prueba buscando ese conector como TBLOCK no como T-BLOCK
> 
> Me parece que si existen varios tipos en la v7.7



Gracias por tu respuesta.... ya revise pero no viene esa libreria para ningun conector de ese tipo solo me viene con los conectores USB...


----------



## xyboni (Abr 6, 2012)

en isis yo uso *TBLOCK-M2 y *cuando paso a ares me queda con el tamaño perfecto para conectores tipo bornera de las de tornillitos espero te sirva de algo


----------



## marlithjdm (Abr 6, 2012)

xyboni dijo:
			
		

> en isis yo uso *TBLOCK-M2 y *cuando paso a ares me queda con el tamaño perfecto para conectores tipo bornera de las de tornillitos espero te sirva de algo



Hola.... el problema es que la version de isis proteus que tengo instalada no tiene la libreria de ese tipo de conectores talvez me puedes pasar la libreria te lo agradeceria un monton....


----------



## marlithjdm (Abr 11, 2012)

marlithjdm dijo:
			
		

> Hola.. yo tengo instalada la version 7.7 de proteus... pero no viene la libreria del T-BLOCK para conectores tipo bornera en ISIS, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar con la libreria o algun lugar en donde pueda conseguirla... gracias...



Hola todos pues queria comentarles que resolvi mi problema... como no encontre la libreria para el ISIS hice un componente y luego lo enlace al pcb que tenia en el ares........


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 11, 2012)

te refieres a borneras como estas?


----------



## marlithjdm (Abr 12, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:
			
		

> te refieres a borneras como estas?



Si esas.....son...


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 12, 2012)

si yo tengo esa libreria.
entre otras cuantas que he recopilado de la web


----------



## pablit (Abr 14, 2012)

Acá hay resistencias, capacitores, bobinas, disipadores, puentes, displays, las borneras que nesesitan, y mas.
creo las saque todas de una misma web, no me acuerdo cual, cuando la encuetre se las paso.

Acá también hay algunas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-proteus-1933/ los primeros enlaces estan rotos pero algunos fueron reparados.

PD: Los subi acá para que no se pierdan en otro servidor.

Saludos¡


----------



## marlithjdm (Abr 14, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:
			
		

> si yo tengo esa libreria.
> entre otras cuantas que he recopilado de la web



Hola... no se si porfa me la puedes pasar... porque ya descargue algunos packs de librerias y las de borneras no vienen... gracias..





			
				pablit dijo:
			
		

> Acá hay resistencias, capacitores, bobinas, disipadores, puentes, displays, las borneras que nesesitan, y mas.
> creo las saque todas de una misma web, no me acuerdo cual, cuando la encuetre se las paso.
> 
> Acá también hay algunas.
> ...



Gracias!!! ya las estoy descargando...


----------



## pablit (Abr 14, 2012)

marlithjdm dijo:
			
		

> Hola... no se si porfa me la puedes pasar... porque ya descargue algunos packs de librerias y las de borneras no vienen... gracias..





			
				pablit dijo:
			
		

> Acá hay resistencias, capacitores, bobinas, disipadores, puentes, displays, *las borneras que nesesitan*(son las de arriba), y mas.



Dentro de los rar (separado por categoria), hay fotos de todos los componentes en una placa .



			
				pablit dijo:
			
		

> PD: Los subi acá para que no se pierdan en otro servidor.



Aclaro lo que subí yo, no es lo mismo que lo que esta acá


----------



## LOKATIS (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola. He visto este hilo y  me parece apropiado hacer mi pregunta

Tengo un .HEX que funciona bien en un entrenador real (utilzo MPLAB y PIC programer en el labo de la uni), pero no me corre en proteus (ISIS). Mas especificamente utilizo el LARA_PIC16F84 que hay en el post de META. 
Lo que me ocurre es que el 7 segmentos no coge bien la tecla que presiono. Os paso los achivos que utilizo en la version proteus 7 professional (necesite incluir librerias dinamicas del SAA1624 y ds1621 porque me daba errores)

Muchas gracias


----------



## carlosandreg (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola todos,,, estoy buscando la libreria de modulos RF (TLP434A Y RLP434) para proteus 7.7 y no las he podido encontrar.. por favor si alguien sabe donde encontrarlas se les agradece muchachos.....es urgente!!!


----------



## pablit (Abr 23, 2012)

carlosandreg dijo:
			
		

> Hola todos,,, estoy buscando la libreria de modulos RF (TLP434A Y RLP434) para proteus 7.7 y no las he podido encontrar.. por favor si alguien sabe donde encontrarlas se les agradece muchachos.....es urgente!!!



...algo como esto??


----------



## angelmcb (Abr 25, 2012)

Buenas. Me podrian ayudar, necesito la libreria del cd4541 si por favor alguien la tiene hagamenla llegar, estoy haciendo un sistema de alarma. Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 25, 2012)

angelmcb dijo:
			
		

> Buenas. Me podrian ayudar, necesito la libreria del cd4541 si por favor alguien la tiene hagamenla llegar, estoy haciendo un sistema de alarma. Gracias


Solo escribe 4541 en Keywords de la ventana Pick Devices


----------



## DobleD (May 10, 2012)

Necesito simular un fotodiodo en el proteus 7.7 pero no encuentro la libreria en internet .........Por favor alguien q me ayude es para un trabajo de un detector de proximidad


----------



## nandotronica (May 11, 2012)

A ver si te sirve

Category: Optoelectronics
Subcategory Optocouplers
Library _> OPTO
Device ->  HCNR200

nando


----------



## DobleD (May 11, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta ...En caso de que quiera simular un fototransistor tendría que instalar una librería nueva o también viene con el proteus ya previamente instalada?


----------



## nandotronica (May 11, 2012)

En la mia ya está instalada y es la misma versión que la tuya.
Buscala en Library/Pickdevice Symbol >>  en el buscador "Keywords" escribi HCNR200 y vas a ver que te sale el integrado optoacoplador de 8 pines.
Ahh! La library se llama OPTO.
Saludos!


----------



## Ustarez (May 17, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos y bienvenido al foro.
> Antes que nada creo que debiste haberte leido los posts anteriores de este tema,
> ya que hace tiempo subi aqui la libreria que buscas del microfono electret. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/529438/ _
> Te recomiendo que uses siempre el buscador del foro antes de hacer una pregunta.



pero el dinamico???? alguien lo tiene??


----------



## GreatestCaution (May 18, 2012)

Perdon? No me he enterado...Que es esta respuesta?


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2012)

Ustarez busca la libreria de un microfono electret  Dinamico y se referia al comentario de DarkBytes...

y no es respuesta es pregunta....


----------



## gerachav (May 23, 2012)

pablit dijo:
			
		

> ...algo como esto??



He estado buscando los modulos que presentas en las imagenes porfavor podrias pasarnos las librerias de esos modulos de RF?, te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## Gabrieljimenez (Jun 3, 2012)

Buenas noches, yo soy nuevo en Proteus 7.8, pero estuve leyendo sus comentarios, estoy necesitando 1 Triac Bt136 o un BTA08600, y descargue las librerias antes publicadas, y copie y pegue todos esos archivos en mi carpeta de Libreria del Proteus y si consegui varios componentes que me hacian falta, pero ste no lo he podido conseguir aun... Si alguien sabe algo aviseme porfa... gracias


----------



## pablit (Jun 20, 2012)

gerachav dijo:
			
		

> He estado buscando los modulos que presentas en las imagenes porfavor podrias pasarnos las librerias de esos modulos de RF?, te lo agradeceria mucho



Hola recien te leo, por algun motivo no estaba suscripto a este tema, les paso un blog de donde pueden descargar las librerias, no es la pagina original de este tema, pero para descargarlos sirve.

>Igualmente yo ya subi los modulos RF al foro<

Libreria de Proteus


----------



## sydjoe (Jun 24, 2012)

Buenas noches AMIGOS (AS)! ando en buscas de las librerias para proteus de un diodo infrarrojo y un fototransistor. si por casualidad de la vida alguien posee dichas librerias, les pido el favor! (casi rogando jeje) que me las facilite!! plis!  . ya busque en el foro y recomiendan usar el optocoupler para reemplazar el fototransistor, pero realmente quisiera tener esas librerías! nuevamente le pido el favor a quien las posea me las facilite. de ante mano GRACIAS!. SALUDOS.


----------



## mendek (Jun 25, 2012)

¿pretendes simular el funcionamiento de un optoacoplador con esos componentes por separado? si es asi no creo que puedas, si los quieres para usarlos en ares el infrarrojo lo puedes sustituir por un led normal asi como el fototransistor


----------



## sydjoe (Jun 25, 2012)

mendek dijo:


> ¿pretendes simular el funcionamiento de un optoacoplador con esos componentes por separado? si es asi no creo que puedas, si los quieres para usarlos en ares el infrarrojo lo puedes sustituir por un led normal asi como el fototransistor



buenos días, gracias por responder. quiero hacer un detector de proximidad con infrarrojo, y exactamente quiero simular el funcionamiento en isis. te dejo el circuito.


----------



## mendek (Jun 25, 2012)

ese circuito ya lo e armado y tuve una respuesta a 60cm mas o menos, pero me temo que en proteus no se puede hacer eso


----------



## sydjoe (Jun 25, 2012)

Y_Y que chimbo... bueno gracias por responder. me imagino que en multisim si se puede simular. proteus a veces decepciona.


----------



## marthale (Jun 26, 2012)

Alguien tendra esa libreria. La he estado buscando y nadamas no la encuentro 

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

Movido-unificado aqui

Saludos !


----------



## mendek (Jun 30, 2012)

Bueno, este día que no tuve nada que hacer me puse a investigar como hacer los empaquetados de algunos componentes básicos y de mucha utilidad y que a pesar de eso ares no los tiene, los comparto con ustedes.
Son tres tipos de interruptores, un led de los que se extraen de los display's de celular y un potenciometro


----------



## flacojuan (Jul 7, 2012)

muy bueno mendek....muchas gracias. de seguro los usare


----------



## CristianComelz (Jul 14, 2012)

Amigo talvez una libreria para un teclado PS2 en proteus


----------



## mendek (Jul 15, 2012)

CristianComelz dijo:
			
		

> Amigo talvez una libreria para un teclado PS2 en proteus



jajajaja eso es ligeramente mas difícil, busca acerca de real world 3D icon y como asociarlo con proteus


----------



## dayanmata (Jul 15, 2012)

saludos soy nuevo usando proteus y cuando quiero simular un motor paso a paso con el archivo  que viene de ejemplo llamado Hservo  me da este error
 "active model did not create electrical model for primitive type "HSERVO"" 
a que se debe esto?


----------



## mendek (Jul 15, 2012)

que versión tienes? no logro encontrar ese ejemplo


----------



## arias887 (Jul 16, 2012)

dayanmata dijo:


> "active model did not create electrical model for primitive type "HSERVO""



Tienes que "quitar" o "desabilitat" el servomotor para hacer la simulacion de las graficas...


----------



## dayanmata (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok gracias probé desinstalar y volver a instalar otra versión que descargue es la 7.8 y ya me trabaja


----------



## lpnavy (Jul 18, 2012)

hola a todos!! quiero simular un driver de motor pap pero utilizando el ls7290 pero este no lo consigo, alguien podria decirme donde puedo conseguirlo porque en google no veo rastro de ese IC. gracias


----------



## jrg06 (Jul 24, 2012)

Una pregunta muy sencilla, como es que se agregan las librerias de Proteus , porque he estado buscando en la web y no he encontrado nada que valga la pena de hecho lei las tres primeras paginas de este foro e igual se habla mucho de librerias y ninguno dice como agregarlas, de hecho mire a dos o tres personas con la misma duda. Ahora bien alguien me puede ayudar con esta duda, una vez que entienda el procedimiento entonces si buscare las nuevas librerias de Proteus pero hasta entonces seguire buscando la solucion a mi predicamento


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 24, 2012)

Si tienes la libreria compilada o es de otro autor tan solo se pega en la carpeta respectiva en la carpeta e instalación, debes de saber si la libreria va a la carpeta LIBRARY o MODELS; hecho hesto, reinicias el proteus y listo.

Para crear una libreria; está la manera fácil cuyo procedimiento esta dando vueltas en el foro y la manera difícil ya es programación en lenguaje C++ con el SDK de proteus y en el entorno IDE C++ que prefieras.

Un saludo


----------



## mendek (Jul 24, 2012)

los archivos .3ds pegalos en la carpeta library


----------



## staky (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola !!

Me ayudan a montar este circuito en proteus.. es que no eh podido montar el modulo receptor infrarojoo


----------



## JOEHEASEN (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola amigos, he comenzado a utilizar el ISIS PROTEUS para hacer una simulación que necesita el CPV364M4U  pero no lo encuentro, les agradecería mucho que alguien me pueda pasar o que me diga en que librería se encuentra.

GRACIAS, EN ANTEMANO,  POR LAS REPUESTAS .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2012)

¿ Y no podés poner 6 IGBT genéricos ?


----------



## JOEHEASEN (Ago 6, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta Sería una ultima opción , pero creo que es lo mas practico. Una ultima consulta ,el dispositivo IR2136 o algún dispositivo parecido en que  librería de PROTEUS lo puedo encontrar.


----------



## IvanJP (Ago 11, 2012)

*Bueno quisiera saber si alguien me podria dar una libreria o alguna ayuda para crear el LT1073 de Linear Technology... tambien descargue un archivo .lib desde la web de Lintec pero no se como hacer que la lea proteus...si me podrian ayudar desde ya muchas gracias*


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola IvanJP

Si ese archivo .lib que descargaste desde la WEB de Lintec es compatible con el ISIS de Proteus lo puedes agregar a las librerías de ese simulador.
Normalmente el Sistema Proteus se instala aquí:
C:\Programs Files\Labcenter Electronics
Dentro de esos directorios hay uno llamado Library.
Allí debes poner ese archivo .LIB.

Te vuelvo a mencionar: si ese .LIB que descargaste es compatible con el ISIS de Proteus entonces funcionará para encontrar el LT1073.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## IvanJP (Ago 11, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola IvanJP
> 
> Si ese archivo .lib que descargaste desde la WEB de Lintec es compatible con el ISIS de Proteus lo puedes agregar a las librerías de ese simulador.
> Normalmente el Sistema Proteus se instala aquí:
> ...



*Si lo copie en la en la carpeta library...pero ahora como hago para buscarlo?, lo busque en la libreria general donde estan todos los componentes y no esta...o sea tengo que hacer algo antes para que me lo lea o no es compatible?*


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola IvanJP

Realmente no sé si ese archivo .LIB que descargaste de la WEB de LINTEC sea o no compatible con el sistema Proteus.

Algunas veces para ciertos dispositivos se requiere un archivo tipo .DLL u otros.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ivaneitogro (Ago 11, 2012)

hola.

me podrian hacer el favor de decirme donde copiar los archivos .LML, .MDF, .3D_Samples, PCB Layout, .U3D,  Y no se, si es necesario copiar los .gif. en proteus? 7.7 sp2
yo se que los .IDX, .LIB, .VML, se copian en LIBRARY pero el resto de extensiones no se en que carpeta.

gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 11, 2012)

ivaneitogro dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> 
> me podrian hacer el favor de decirme donde copiar los archivos .LML, .MDF, .3D_Samples, PCB Layout, .U3D,  Y no se, si es necesario copiar los .gif. en proteus? 7.7 sp2
> yo se que los .IDX, .LIB, .VML, se copian en LIBRARY pero el resto de extensiones no se en que carpeta.
> ...


Ya he contestado esto antes, _mira por acá_
Cuando manejas librerías 3D con archivos gráficos,
estos deben estar en el mismo lugar que los *.3DS, *.U3D, etc.
Si falta algún archivo gráfico no se producen errores, solo no será bien mostrada la vista 3D
También puedes tener los archivos requeridos dentro de la carpeta del proyecto.
Proteus automáticamente los busca, y si están dentro de la carpeta del proyecto, los carga.

Suerte.


----------



## IvanJP (Ago 12, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola IvanJP
> 
> Realmente no sé si ese archivo .LIB que descargaste de la WEB de LINTEC sea o no compatible con el sistema Proteus.
> 
> ...



*Si debe ser que no es compatible...tal vez tenga que esperar una actualizacion o algo para que en la libreria de lintec este ese IC*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 12, 2012)

IvanJP dijo:


> *Bueno quisiera saber si alguien me podria dar una libreria o alguna ayuda para crear el LT1073 de Linear Technology... tambien descargue un archivo .lib desde la web de Lintec pero no se como hacer que la lea proteus...si me podrian ayudar desde ya muchas gracias*


 
Movido aqui


----------



## HectorStark (Ago 16, 2012)

Si alguien  tiene esta libreria me seria de mucha ayuda! , si tienen alguna otra tambien me interesaria tenerla por si acaso gracias saludos


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 22, 2012)

hola! bueno  antes que nada el encapsulado para display de 7 segmentos tiene este nombre:
7SEG-56 

fijense si su version de proteus lo tiene y despues se la agregan a cualquier  display de 7 segementos que quieran usar


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 22, 2012)

si lo tiene ese pakage display 7seg 56 solo que al momento de agregar los pienes para la configuracion comienzo con el pin 3 como el 1 y lo comienzo a enumerar todos segun su confuguracion delfabricante y me sale como error y no lo puedo agregar


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 22, 2012)

hacelo asi: 
entra al ISIS ,,,, busca el diplay y colocalo en la mesa de trabajo del isis,,,,,click con el boton derecho y al final la opcion packaging tools  , te habre un cuadro y arriba buscas el zocalo 7SEG-56 
y despues configuras como te muestro en la imagen adjunta,,, por ultimo click en ADD y listo ,,, te tendria que quedar el zocalo incorporado al elemento


----------



## wilson andres (Ago 30, 2012)

man yo estoy haciendo el proyecto con el ds16254,y tengo q simularlo .pero su respectivo reemplazo es el ds1621 q esta en proteus


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 30, 2012)

Si, lo más sencillo es buscar un chip similar ya que los creadores de PROTEUS tienen los componentes bien contados  y las librerías que vez por internet son de aficionados que se han aventurado en crear componentes con el VSM SDK de proteus y en lenguaje C++ 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-proteus-1933/


----------



## stivencoy (Sep 10, 2012)

danner777 dijo:


> mira mi estimado haslo asi nomas alli te envio una imagen asi lo hice y me funciono



esta simulacion es perfecta gracias


----------



## mendek (Sep 13, 2012)

disculpen alguien sabe como modificar las capas top resist y bottom resist?


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola,clic derecho sobre el componente luego vas a Change Layer y elige cualquiera de las dos opciones ,espero te haya despejado tu duda


----------



## dinoelectro (Sep 14, 2012)

mendek dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, este día que no tuve nada que hacer me puse a investigar como hacer los empaquetados de algunos componentes básicos y de mucha utilidad y que a pesar de eso ares no los tiene, los comparto con ustedes.
> Son tres tipos de interruptores, un led de los que se extraen de los display's de celular y un potenciometro



hola mendek... muy buen aporte , podrias indicarnos como hacer las vistas 3D??? que programa usaste para recrear las tres dimensiones de los componentes??

saludos!!!


----------



## mendek (Sep 14, 2012)

marcos gutierrez dijo:
			
		

> Hola,clic derecho sobre el componente luego vas a Change Layer y elige cualquiera de las dos opciones ,espero te haya despejado tu duda



que tal gracias por la respuesta, pero creo que te estas confundiendo con component side o solder side, yo lo que quiero configurar es la capa de máscara antisoldante.

desde ya muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## cazerolo (Sep 17, 2012)

Hola a todos. Tengo un problema. Tengo instalado el proteus 7.7 y no me funciona el library manager. Lo abro y, independientemente de las librerias que seleccione en cada una de las ventanas, todas aparecen en blanco, y junto al texto de encima de las ventanas (source y dest'n) pone "(none)" en ambas. He probado desinstalado y volviendo a instalar, pero nada.
¿Alguien sabe cual es el problema y como lo puedo solucionar?
Muchas gracias


----------



## francisco17j (Sep 18, 2012)

Estoy realizando un proyecto com matriz led para generar letras, intento reproducir una voz para cada letra e intento utilizar un ISD para mi proyecto, el problema es que no existe la libreria para el proteus  por lo que necesito algun sitio web donde pueda encontrarlo o si alguien me pueda indicar como puedo crearla en el proteus, multisim o cualquier simulador.


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 12, 2012)

Les dejoun link con la libreria de opto en la cual agregue un opto. el 4n25. Espero les sea de ayuda.

[url dijo:
			
		

> http://www.4shared.com/file/kVm2wQ8G/lIB_oPTO.html[/url]
> 
> Espero aportar algo. Gracias



Gracias por el aporte, pero:

Use esta libreria para simular el 4N25 y no me funcionó, copié los archivos en las respectivas carpetas como dice el .txt, pero al simular me da error "4N25.MDF".... 

Estaré esperando su solución...


----------



## chewbacca88 (Oct 16, 2012)

Gente les hago una consulta... las librerias antes posteadas ya las copie en el directorio LIBRARIES... pero los componentes no me aparecen en el selector de dispositivos del isis... estoy haciendo algo mal?

Edito: Ahi me di cuenta que los componentes me los abre en el ares, pero como puedo yo hacer por ejemplo, para poner un potenciometro de la libreria nueva en el isis y que me aparezca en el ares?


----------



## mendek (Oct 18, 2012)

haber si te entendí, lo que quieres es que al tener tu diagrama en isis, puedas pasarlo a PCB en ares?, y que si por ejemplo tienes un potenciómetro (que normalmente no tiene un empaquetado) en isis lo enlaces con su empaquetado en ares?.
Si es así, lo que tienes que hacer es dar click derecho sobre el componente e ir a "Packaging Tool", después, da click en "Add", seleccionas el empaquetado que tu desees "Ok", palomeas la casilla "Default package", después enlazas los pines 1 2 3 con los de la figura que tienes a tu lado (empaquetado que seleccionaste), después das click en "Assign packages" le das yes y listo. Ahora fíjate bien, vuelve a dar click en componente de isis y te vas a propiedades, donde debes de checar si la casilla "Exclude from PCB Layout" no esta seleccionada, y ésta siempre tiene que estar sin seleccionar. Espero haber resuelto tu duda.


----------



## Eliasmtz (Oct 19, 2012)

Hoala que tal, yo tengo la misma duda, será posible hacer piezas de mi propia mano, es decir que yo las diseñe, es que tengo unas cuantas cosas en la mente


----------



## johncaro12 (Oct 20, 2012)

claro que si es posible


----------



## juanelete (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola  a tod@s

Acabo de empezar con Proteus y tenia el mismo problema que algunos de aqui. No encontaba muchos
componentes, incluso instalando un monton de librerias... El problema se soluciono entrando en Pick Devices y despinchando la opcion "Show only parts with models?", ahora podia ver cientos de componentes que antes no encontraba por ningun sitio. 

Se que es una tonteria, pero lo comento por si le sirve a alguien....

Saludos a tod@s )


----------



## brayanbermudez97 (Nov 7, 2012)

Buenas, alguien me podria ayudar con el AMPLIFICADOR 
TDA1562 

Lo he intentado hacer con varias guias posteadas en diferentes pagina y nada..
alguien me podria ayudar?
ó si alguien lo tiene hecho lo podrían subir??


----------



## Lluis BG (Nov 8, 2012)

Hola a todos. Estoy utilizando leds RGB en mi actual proyecto y a la hora de simular en ISIS estoy utilizando los tres leds por separado y conectando el catodo en comun. Sin embargo, cuando quiera realizar el PCB ¿donde puedo encontrar el footprint correspondiente? ¿como puedo añadir lesd RGB a proteus para pasar al pcb facilmente?


----------



## tamasati (Nov 10, 2012)

Me parece tienes que dibujar a uno.


----------



## ultracrix (Nov 28, 2012)

hola hola, como puedo usar el LDO, regulador, o como se llame "L4941"
o algun regulador de 5V 1A que funcione con una bateria de gel de 6V, la cual suele tener una carga maxima de 7.2V y minima creo que de 5.3V, necesito poder exprimir la bateria al maximo evitando perdidas, con un circuito simple, teniendo una salida regulada y estable de 5V 1A, puede ser de minimo 4.7V 1A hasta 5.05V 1A, para sustituir un cargador "usb" de un celular LG (el cual dice salida 4.7V 1A, pero me da 4.76V)


----------



## Finskey (Nov 29, 2012)

Antes que nada saludo todos y agradezco su buena onda! 
Hago este thread (o como se escriba) para que nos informemos del código que proteus usa para poder insertar ciertos componentes , yo voy a dejar algunos acá abajo! me gustaría que todos podamos compartir la abreviación para insertar el componente!  Espero que no tengan problema , esto lo hago porque no encontré ciertos componentes y creo que a la gente le pasa lo mismo y seria bueno que en este foro se encuentre fácilmente! 

RES = Resistencia 
LED- RED,GREEN,WHITE (según el color que queramos = Led's 
CAP = capacitor electrolítico


----------



## Edwar09 (Nov 30, 2012)

Los packages estan en un apartado del Ares pero nunca falta el despistado,Yo al querer crear en el Proteus una PCB en la que usaba los display de 7 segmentos me marcaba error al pasarlo del Isis al Ares porque me pedia que especificara Pack a usar para ese componente y no lo sabia, por lo tanto no aparecia el componente y el Router automatico no hacia todas las conexiones


El Package de los display de 7 segmentos es: 7SEG-56


Que se introduce al momento de pasar del Isis al Ares cuando te lo pide para saber que display usas
Al menos en la version que yo tengo asi es
Ese Codigo solo es para el Ares en el Isis es otro Codigo


----------



## carlo65 (Feb 19, 2013)

hola nececito una biblioteca que contenga el  LM141 y un parlonte y miclofono porfabor el que me pueda colaborrar gracias para proteus


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Feb 21, 2013)

muy buenas noches a todos en el foro estoy tratando de simular un diagrama con el integrado cd4050 usando  proteus 7.5 pro no lo consigo en sus librerias

quien me pueda ayudar


----------



## 1024 (Feb 21, 2013)

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> muy buenas noches a todos en el foro estoy tratando de simular un diagrama con el integrado cd4050 usando  proteus 7.5 pro no lo consigo en sus librerias
> 
> quien me pueda ayudar



Hola, busca solo como 4050 de no aparecer así, actualiza tu versión de proteus.


----------



## mendek (Feb 24, 2013)

Que tal compañeros del foro, me paso algo bastante malo, y es que me vi en la necesidad de formatear mi PC, respalde la carpeta de proteus, pero ahora me fijo que al sustituir esa carpeta nuevamente (para que todo quedara normal), algunos componentes que antes usaba frecuentemente ya no salen , por ejemplo el servomotor salia tal cual como uno real y ahora solo sale el que proteus trae por defecto, me gustari que me pasaran esas librerías (SOLO PARA ISIS) ya que no recuerdo de donde los saque, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## FlipFlopJK (Abr 10, 2013)

Buenas, quiero saber si alguien conoce este componente que al parecer esta en proteus pero no lo encuentro. Un día encontré un circuito que quería simular en proteus, lo hice todo, ya tengo todos los componentes puestos en el diagrama pero solo me falta ese que no se que es, ni como se llama. Si alguien me dijera como se llama me serviría de mucho. Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 14, 2013)

Hola FlipFlopJK

No se notan claramente las leyendas que tiene la imagen que adjuntaste.
En la superior derecha parece decir *Hall*.
Abajo, de izquierda a derecha, parece decir *VDC*, *GND*, *OUT*.

El símbolo que tiene en la parte superior izquierda es el de los dispositivos con el efecto *Schmitt-Trigger.*

Con la poca información que proporcionas creo que es un sensor de efecto de campo(Hall) a base de un transistor FET, con características de *Schmitt-Trigger.*

Efectivamente el ISIS de Proteus no trae en sus librerías ese componente pero si sensores efecto de campo(Hall).

El circuito que encontraste, de qué es ??, para qué es ??, como se llama ??.
Podrías subir en esquema completo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sebastianor10 (Abr 16, 2013)

hola gente necesito hacer un sensor de humedad relativa con visualización  en LCD 14 x 16 con un sensor de humedad HS 1101 y si alguien tiene el (hs1101) en proteus me lo pasaría por favor agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 17, 2013)

Amigo, bueno puedes simular tu dispositivo con un potenciometro. Segun el datasheet  el sensor, requiere de circuiteria auxiliar, para entregar la señal que necesitas.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola sebastianor10

Desafortunadamente el ISIS de Proteus no trae en sus librerías el HS1101.

Tienes las hojas de datos de ese sensor de humedad relativa HS1101 ??
Notarás en ellas que ese sensor varía su Capacitancia en función a la humedad que está sintiendo.
De modo que para la simulación de tu circuito puedes utilizar un capacitor variable.

Tenias este tema en esta dirección:
Dirección Anterior: [/COLOR]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/sensor-humedad-hs-1101-a-96741/
Pero te lo cambiaron a esta otra:
Dirección Actual _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-proteus-1933/index7.html#post792670_

No te sirvió lo que te mencionan allá ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=b1lvUa3wPI7a9ASb-YC4CQ


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Abr 24, 2013)

muy buenas noches amigos del foro perdonen que les haga esta pregunta por  medio de este tema relacionado con librerias para proteus estoy tratando de exportar un pcb a otro tipo de formato que no sea formato pdf por que mi proteus no tiene la opcion de exportar a formato pdf yo uso proteus 7.5 si alguien tiene la manera de exportar archivos de  multisin 12  a otros formatos les agradeceria la ayuda


----------



## Jesusts (Abr 26, 2013)

nesecito la libreria de proteus del xr2206


----------



## Algec (May 1, 2013)

No encuentro librerías para pic o arduino para hacer trabajar el display serie de Mildfod que trae proteus en la librería.
Tampoco se como añadir librería de componentes al Proteus 8.0 
¿Quién puede echarme una mano?
Muchas gracias



Espero poder colaborar con vosotros en todo lo posible


----------



## Danizaca (May 2, 2013)

Me puse como proyecto hacer una matriz de led, utilizando multiplexado. 
Estuve leyendo sobre esto en esta página: http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Funcionamiento_de_una_matriz_de_LEDs y me encuentro con que debo usar un "registro de desplazamiento", que sería el 74HC164N. Quería ponerme a experimentar en proteus, pero no encuentro este integrado. 
Encuentro el 74HC164.IEC. Creí que este podía ser el mismo integrado, pero veo que tiene 13 patas, y el 74HC164N tiene 14.
¿Alguna ayuda por favor? No encontré para descargarlo en google.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 2, 2013)

Algec dijo:


> No encuentro librerías para pic o arduino para hacer trabajar el display serie de Mildfod que trae proteus en la librería.
> Tampoco se como añadir librería de componentes al Proteus 8.0
> ¿Quién puede echarme una mano?
> Muchas gracias


Librerías que trabajen bien actualmente para controlar el LCD Serial Milford, no conozco.
Pero lo puedes trabajar directamente con instrucciones sencillas usando RS-232.

Adjunto dos ejemplos, uno en PICC (CCS), y otro en PICBasic (PBP).
En el ejemplo de PICC no sé porque no me funcionan bien el comando para avanzar espacios.
Por ejemplo para escribir en la posición 4, mando 0xFE y luego 0x84 (Sobre la línea 1)
Para la línea 2 posición 4, mando 0xFE y luego 0xC4. En PICC no me funciona, o no sé como hacerlo.
En PICBasic anda bien el ejemplo.

No son ejemplos completos con todas las instrucciones del LCD, pero te darán una idea.


Algec dijo:


> Tampoco se como añadir librería de componentes al Proteus 8.0


Ahora las carpetas MODELS y LIBRARY de proteus 8, están en...
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Datos de programa\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 8 Professional
Ahí es donde puedes copiar las librerías y los modelos simulables.
Cuando existe una versión anterior a proteus v8 instalada, al iniciar la instalación del nuevo v8,
te pregunta si quieres importar las que ya tienes existentes.


Danizaca dijo:


> me encuentro con que debo usar un "registro de desplazamiento", que  sería el 74HC164N. Quería ponerme a experimentar en proteus, pero no  encuentro este integrado.
> Encuentro el 74HC164.IEC. Creí que este podía ser el mismo integrado, pero veo que tiene 13 patas, y el 74HC164N tiene 14.
> ¿Alguna ayuda por favor? No encontré para descargarlo en google.


Es el mismo, solo que en versión IEC, ese es el que todos usamos.
Proteus en algunos componentes, omite algunos pines, pero ese te servirá.

Saludos.


----------



## Algec (May 3, 2013)

Mil gracias, me lo miro. Un saludo


----------



## lidercrow (May 6, 2013)

hola 
disculpen , tengo q*ue *utilizar unos componentes q*ue * no aparecen en proTeus los cuales son LM78, y 79 como le puedo hacer ya q*ue * estoy haciendo un proyecto de un reloj con termometro y los necesito para implementar , por favor agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## mendek (May 6, 2013)

me temo que ta hacen falta unos números ¿? LM78XX y LM79XX, si es así claro que estan


----------



## Pedro140587 (May 29, 2013)

Hola necesito agregar a proteus la libreria de este modulo de audio, porfavor alguien que me ayuda a conseguir o tendre que editarlo de otro componente....


----------



## azulceleste (Jun 5, 2013)

alguien pudiera ayudarme con la libreria  de arduino que se necesita para proteus, pues no le he encontrado por algun lado...Gracias


----------



## mdvymdv (Jul 4, 2013)

Hola tengo el "PROTEUS 8 Professional" y no tiene la carpeta LIBRARY, PERO TIENE UNA CARPETA DRIVERS pero no tiene nada de estas librerias, son .exe y .msi. Alguien pudo instalar estas librerias al PROTEUS 8?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2013)

Hola mdvymdv

En el ISIS de proteus 8 las librerías se instalan en C:\*ProgramData*\Labcenter\proteus 8 Professional\*LIBRARY*

Entra a tu ISIS de Proteus, Dale Click En HELP para que veas las novedades que hay.

Fíjate en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mdvymdv (Jul 7, 2013)

Gracias por el dato MR CARLOS ! La carpeta está en *"MI PC - C:\ - Documents and Settings - All Users - Datos de Programa - Labcenter Electronics - Proteus 8 Professional - LIBRARY"* (Ah y mi Sistema Operativo es XP "WOLF 3")

Y ya estoy usando las librerias de los cristales y muchos mas...  _*MORTAL!!!*_


----------



## mauromboin (Jul 12, 2013)

KRlOZTE dijo:


> Saludos mi amigo aquí también puedes encontrar algunas espero te sirvan de algo...
> 
> si no vas a simular puedes crear el componente tanto para ISIS como para el ARES...
> 
> Crear componentes con Proteus (Isis y Ares)



Estimados:

Alguien tiene alguna librería en donde aparezca el circuito CD4013?


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 12, 2013)

mauromboin dijo:


> Estimados:
> Alguien tiene alguna librería en donde aparezca el circuito CD4013?



Si te refieres al Flip-Flop si está, lo encuentras solo con "4013"... la codificación en las letras pueden variar, por eso en la libreria solo está el código numérico.

Saludos.


----------



## Gasparf (Jul 20, 2013)

Necesito colocar un IC en Proteus 8 y no aparece, que puedo hacer? es un HT-12E y HT-12D de Holtec y no encuentro un reemplazo porque me estoy iniciando en esto del diseño de circuitos.

Gracias
Saludos!


----------



## fucko (Jul 20, 2013)

Gasparf dijo:
			
		

> Necesito colocar un IC en Proteus 8 y no aparece, que puedo hacer? es un HT-12E y HT-12D de Holtec y no encuentro un reemplazo porque me estoy iniciando en esto del diseño de circuitos.
> 
> Gracias
> Saludos!



mc145026 y mc145027 , fijate si te sirven


----------



## Maumana (Jul 23, 2013)

Buenos días compañeros.  No soy muy ducho en el manejo del PROTEUS, apenas me inicié hace como 3 meses. 

Resulta ser que cree un componente, un chip de 16 pines tipo DIP.  Al momento de estar haciendo el impreso el chip se presenta como si fuera de montaje superficial.  Me meto en el menú de edición del componente y dice que es tipo DIP16, pero no encuentro la forma que lo presente en el ARES como tipo DIP y no superficial.

A alguno de ustedes le ha sucedido esto ?  Como lo resolvieron ?

                                                                 Saludos,  Marco ...


----------



## kiwhilario (Jul 23, 2013)

modifica tu integrado al package DIL16. 

saludos


----------



## ploaiza (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola! Pablit mira como instalo los paquetes que publicaste en la primera pag. ? y como hago el microfono electret y el integrado TDA 2002, descargo esos paquetes porque necesito esos dos componentes 
saludos!


----------



## mrmay (Oct 11, 2013)

alguien sabe que símbolo y encapsulado usar para un STK4048 en proteus o cualquier otro programa de diseño de pcb y simulación 

gracias


----------



## Gasparf (Oct 14, 2013)

fucko dijo:


> mc145026 y mc145027 , fijate si te sirven



Fuko, te agradezco el aporte y pido disculpa por no contester antes. No me aparecen en la libreria de Proteus sera por algo :S :S


----------



## totemaguirre (Nov 5, 2013)

Necesito la librería para agregar un puente rectificador trifasico (ej. KBPC5040, 36MT40) alguien si existe y de donde se puede descargar? o que usar en reemplazo? gracias


----------



## mendek (Nov 5, 2013)

Me acaba de surgir la duda de si es que se puede ligar un push button de isis a alguna tecla del teclado de la computadora, y si si se puede ¿cómo?, de antemano gracias


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 5, 2013)

mendek dijo:
			
		

> Me acaba de surgir la duda de si es que se puede ligar un push button de isis a alguna tecla del teclado de la computadora, y si si se puede ¿cómo?, de antemano gracias


En la versión actual lo dudo, ya que no existe una opción tan fácil de intentar... un modo es tratar usando el lenguaje script para proteus, otro es haciendo un componente nuevo con la libreria SDK de proteus en C++ y ver si el programa es capaz de reproducir la interacción con el teclado. No


----------



## tebAN (Nov 14, 2013)

Buenas noches Ingenieros, mi duda es que estoy tratando de hacer un circuito variador de velocidad de motor DC con PWM y Puente H, el problema es que necesito este driver IR2110 para poder hacer la simulacion y en proteus no esta, y me dijeron que en ningun programa esta este driver, entonces mi pregunta es, cual seria el driver mas similar a este para un circuito de potencia, en este caso variador de PWM... espero me entiendan.

Muchas gracias.!


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 14, 2013)

La verdad no te entiendo, si vas usar ese driver "supongo que por que lo tienes a la mano" para que quieres simularlo, mejor armalo y ya.

Ademas no esperes maravillas de los simuladores


----------



## tebAN (Nov 14, 2013)

Primero tengo que hacer la simulación para estar seguro de lo que voy a montar, ya que me dicen que esos drivers son muy delicados y no muy económicos, entonces para prevenir...


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 14, 2013)

Sugerencia... trabaja con la hoja de datos del integrado, ahi tienes las caracteristicas electricas, tiempos, formas de onda, gráficas de varios de los paraámetros a tomar en cuenta, etc...  En el simulador solo corrobora tiempos en las formas de onda (si usas un micro, que este genere la señal adecuada para el driver) y el resto hazlo en uno real usando instrumentos de medida y demás... Si antes haz diseñado circuitos, eso es lo mínimo a tomar en cuenta...


----------



## tecniloco80 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ese modelo no lo visto para simular en proteus solo hay modelos para simularlo en Pspice aqui estan los modelos http://www.irf.com/product-info/models/sim/ el programa pspice lo buscas en google creo que hay una version free para estudiantes igual de todas manera no te fies de los simuladores los datos que producen no son fieles a la realidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2013)

Si , lo he visto por Multisim


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 16, 2013)

en proteus he visto el IR2112 te sirve?


----------



## tebAN (Nov 16, 2013)

proteus7 dijo:
			
		

> en proteus he visto el IR2112 te sirve?



Solo si es similar al ir2110


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2013)

Y  cotejar ambos datasheets te parece una idéa muy alocada  ???


----------



## PinedaV (Nov 17, 2013)

vali136 dijo:


> Aca les dejo las librerias que estan buscando, espero que les sirva.
> Para encontrarlos vayan a la categoria "Miscellaneous", o directamente escriban "POT" y les va a aparecer.



como lo corro para que se agregue a miscelania


----------



## tebAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Ya lo hice, muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Dic 24, 2013)

que tal amijos foreros les ajunto esta direccion http://elektronik.seselim.com/ me parese muy buena y creo que no la ay en el foro si la hay me corijen por fabor


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 24, 2013)

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:
			
		

> Saludos cordiales amigo mio.
> Estuve viendo un instalador  de librerías para proteus que subiste al foro y quisiera saber como usarlo.
> Soy aprendiz  en este campo y aficionado a la electrónica.
> Es que quiero añadir unas librerías de esta página que encontré http://elektronik.seselim.com/
> Mi proteus 8 no tiene transistores de potencia tales como el 2sc5200 o los famosos mjl21128


Ese _instalador de librerías_ fue diseñado para PROTEUS 7.XX, pero también funciona en PROTEUS 8 y únicamente instala la librería para usar el micrófono de la PC. "PHONE.dll, PHONE.LIB, PHONE.IDX"
Si deseas instalar esa librería en PROTEUS 8, lo que debes hacer es seleccionar la ruta de locación de archivos donde se encuentra la carpeta MODELS para esta nueva versión de PROTEUS 8.

Por aquí puedes ver en donde se encuentra la carpeta MODELS en PROTEUS 8: Error en PROTEUS 8
Ya que sepas en donde está la carpeta MODELS y LIBRARY podrás ahí copiar las librerías que desees.
Los archivos con extensión *.DLL van dentro de la carpeta MODELS y los archivos con extensión *.LIB van dentro de la carpeta LIBRARY

Para simular los transistores que mencionas puedes utilizar cualquier otro similar.
Como se trata de una simulación, no es necesario que sean exactamente iguales los transistores.
Si requieres hacer el PCB entonces si debes fijarte bien que encapsulado es el que requieres.

Saludos.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Ene 2, 2014)

saludes cordiales a todos los foreros les envio estapajina por si lesda alluda de algo http://elektronik.seselim.com/dersler/proteus_kütüphane_hazirlama.aspx     si buscan vien dentro de esta pajina hay alguans librerias para porteus


----------



## Dan2013 (Ene 21, 2014)

Buenos dias!!!

He dedicado este tema porque tengo un problema con 2 IC que no encuentro en el simulador Proteus. Estoy hablando del NE567 y el TA7630P.

Para simplificar las cosas, el NE567 es un generador de funciones que puede ofrecer 3 estdos de ondas, y el TA7630P es un control de tonos y volumen controlados por tension.

Necesito estos 2 porque estoy en un proyecto, por lo que los necesito.

Espero que me ayuden. Gracias.


----------



## n1m2q3s4 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Eduardo Quintero.
Tengo un problema con el ares, ya he hecho placas con el, pero ahora que voy a hacer otra 
solo tengo dispositivos surface mount en la librería, los through hole que son los que necesito solo dice que tengo conectores disponibles no sé porque pasa eso ya he usado como 8 veces el ares para hacer placas y nunca había tenido problemas hasta hoy.
Alguien me podría dar una mano de antemano mi agradecimiento


----------



## mrcamaleon (Feb 20, 2014)

Muy buenas forer@s, pues nada aqui tirandome de los pelos porque no encuentro una libreria que contenga el dspic33ep128mc202 (puede ser que no exista), el caso que lo necesito para un robot velocista, de estos que corren que se matan y dejo esto por aqui por si alguien tiene el link de una libreria que contenga este dspic.

Saludos Forer@s!
    <3 <3 (L)


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola amigos.
Ya que estan en esto; a alguno de ustedes le ha pasado que al darle STOP de simulacion al isis de proteus 8.1 sale la ventana de (simulation errors) es bastante molesto, bueno si saben cuéntenme por favor


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 13, 2014)

COSMICO dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Ya que estan en esto; a alguno de ustedes le ha pasado que al darle STOP de simulacion al isis de proteus 8.1 sale la ventana de (simulation errors) es bastante molesto, bueno si saben cuéntenme por favor


En la versión 8.1 parece normal.... molesto pero normal.
He revisado todo pero no hay nada para configurar las ventanas a excepción de hacerlas independientes como en las versiones 7.xx


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 13, 2014)

Pues bastante molesto; en la version 8.0 no pasa esto, depronto algún día alguien sepa como 
eliminar este molesto detalle.
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 15, 2014)

Hola

En varias ocasiones he querido bajar el archivo localizado en el mensaje #111 de este tema pero siempre me lo impide mi programa antivirus diciendo que el archivo está contaminado por un virus.

Creen que ese archivo esté simplemente dañado o realmente tenga virus ??

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2014)

https://www.virustotal.com/es/file/...9bd30bd0517e15a9a2b3dfd1/analysis/1394943941/


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 16, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> En varias ocasiones he querido bajar el archivo localizado en el mensaje #111 de este tema pero siempre me lo impide mi programa antivirus diciendo que el archivo está contaminado por un virus.
> 
> ...


Ese programa del _post #111_ lo realicé yo y no tiene ningún tipo de virus.
Puede ser porque está empacado con un compresor de ejecutables y algunos antivirus no muy buenos, detectan que se trata de algún virus cuando encuentran la signatura ASPack dentro de algún archivo ejecutable.

Aquí adjunto el mismo programa pero sin empacar.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracias D@rkbytes por la aclaración y por subir de nuevo ese archivo.

Visité el enlace que adjunto DOSMETROS pero no entendí mucho; al parecer se analizó aquel archivo y en la lista salió que tenía algunos tipos de virus.

De cualquier manera muchas gracias.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 16, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Visité el enlace que adjunto DOSMETROS pero no entendí mucho; al parecer se analizó aquel archivo y en la lista salió que tenía algunos tipos de virus.


Como dije, algunos antivirus hacen esa detección cuando leen alguna signatura realizada por un empacador, esto no hace que los archivos tengan algún virus, sino que a veces se usan los packers para comprimir ejecutables que realmente si son virus y dan un aviso por precaución. 


			
				Trend Micro dijo:
			
		

> This is the Trend Micro *detection for possibly malicious executable* files that are compressed using _Win32_ compression tools.


El archivo original del _post #111_ tiene más de 1000 descargas y  no existe queja alguna.


MrCarlos dijo:


> Gracias D@rkbytes por la aclaración y por subir de nuevo ese archivo.


De nada Carlos, mucha suerte.


----------



## umpaa luumpaa (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola alguien tiene el footprint para el tda2005 para proteus 8 ??????????


----------



## COSMICO (Mar 19, 2014)

Usa el datasheet y fabricalo tu mismo.


----------



## steinsan (Mar 22, 2014)

hola, nesesito este componente en proteus DS1669 (reostato digital); y no se encuantra en la libreria, alguien podria decirme como lo busco y lo agrego o que podria hacer para simularlo.
Gracias por su atencion. ...


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 22, 2014)

No hay, hacer un componente que simule es complicado... busca uno parecido, escribe -potentiometer- en el cuadro de busqueda de componentes y en la categoria -Microprocessor- selecciona uno aproximado que hay algunos simples o con bus I2C y SPI.
Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 19, 2014)

hola gente del foro, en mi proteus (7.8) me salen 2 sensores de presion: 

el : mpx 4115 y el: 4250 , pero necesitaria el 5100 , se podra descargar  

de algun lado o alguien tiene una libreria de sensores mpx ? gracias


----------



## bryanzark (May 7, 2014)

buenas me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes usan proteus, y si saben si proteus contiene microfonos que funcionen en tiempo real?? gracias de antemano ...


----------



## ByAxel (May 7, 2014)

No tiene.
Una opción es usar el generador de audio [ Audio Generator ], requiere un archivo *.wav para reproducir... 
puedes grabar voz aparte y luego usar esa herramienta desde Proteus para trabajar con el audio...


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 7, 2014)

bryanzark dijo:


> ¿me gustaría saber si alguno de ustedes usan proteus, y si saben si proteus contiene micrófonos que funcionen en tiempo real?


En el _*post #111*_ publiqué un instalador de la librería para simular un micrófono en tiempo real con PROTEUS 7

Ahora subo el mismo instalador pero modificado para usarlo con PROTEUS 8.

Este instalador busca los directorios para la instalación de la librería, si tienen algún problema notifíquenlo por favor.

Nota:
El mismo instalador pregunta si se desea instalar también un ejemplo de la librería para usar el micrófono.

Suerte.


----------



## syurquina (May 8, 2014)

Hola alguien tiene la librería que contenga el pic18f86j65 estuve buscando y no encontré, tengo PROTEUS 7.0, cualquier ayuda es bienvenida


----------



## renato10 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hola a todos , nose si puedo hacer la consulta por aca , no me dejaron abrir una anteriormente porque el tema estaba aca.

Alguien sabe como agregar a las librerias del proteus 8.0 el Micro de motorola MC68HC908JL8 CPE, para poder simularlo , y a su vez poder pasar el circuito a la placa para que este lo reconozca? 
Muchas gracias , y espero que me ayuden..necesito usar ese micro si o si.
Saludos


----------



## ByAxel (Jun 8, 2014)

renato10 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como agregar a las librerias del proteus 8.0 el Micro de motorola MC68HC908JL8 CPE, para poder simularlo , y a su vez poder pasar el circuito a la placa para que este lo reconozca?


Hola, no es por ser mala onda pero crear un dispositivo específico que simule en Proteus es algo tedioso... por el camino corto sería necesario un archivo Spice de simulación y por el camino largo saber C++ y en ambos casos se debe de crear un nuevo componente...

Puedes intentar probar partes de tu programa en los uCo MC68HC... disponibles en Proteus.

No recuerdo si en este hilo pero en el foro ya hay temas de como crear componentes para Proteus que incluye el footprint o huella del PCB... pero no simulación.

Saludos.


----------



## mendek (Jun 17, 2014)

Alguien tiene la librería para los servomotores como los de la imagen ?






Y también pasa que tengo el proteus 7.7 y viene con muy pocos dsPics, alguien sabe dónde conseguir mas dsPics ?


----------



## COSMICO (Jun 18, 2014)

Yo la tengo, pero por que no te funciona ese modelo, los valores del recuadro los cambia el usuario a voluntad y asi se comporta el componente.


----------



## juanjoflores (Jul 10, 2014)

agradeseria que alguien me dijera donde puedo encontrar el ir2110 que el proteus 8 no lo encuentro ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 10, 2014)

Usa el IR2112 que es similar, ese si viene en proteus 8 pero quién sabe si se pueda simular.

Suerte.


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 10, 2014)

En proteus 7.10 sise puede simular


----------



## gevv (Jul 13, 2014)

smps pwm librerias


----------



## COSMICO (Jul 14, 2014)

Mi amigo, gracias, ¿como se instalan de manera correcta?.


----------



## juanrojas2093 (Jul 19, 2014)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Saludos:
> Ahora les dejo aqui un programa para la generación de tonos DTMF
> que tambien genera tonos de audio frecuencia. Esta realizado por mi para
> todas aquellas personas que esten trabajando con decodificadores DTMF
> ...



Hola tu aplicación me ha encantado me preguntaba como lo has hecho usastes visual basic  . Saludos 
bueno mi pregunta ya creo q tuvo respuesta je. continue leyendo el foro


----------



## Erdiogoxx (Jul 21, 2014)

azulceleste dijo:


> alguien pudiera ayudarme con la libreria  de arduino que se necesita para proteus, pues no le he encontrado por algun lado...gracias



te adjunto un archivo rar para los modulos



ayuda con este integrado en proteus


----------



## willyfv (Jul 28, 2014)

Saludos,

En esta pagina encontraran una variedad de libreias espectacular para nuestros diseños, que lo disfruten 

http://320volt.com/en/proteus-3d-model-arsivi-seri-3/


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Jul 28, 2014)

buenas amigos foreros quien me pueda ayudar con las libreria de transistores 2sc500 y complemento con su respectivo encapsulado para ares y sus datos para verlo en 3d


----------



## sebayjudith (Ago 2, 2014)

amigos porfabor quien me podria ayudar con una libreria que contenga el atmega32u4 en isis y en ares


----------



## milapodos (Ago 18, 2014)

Perdon lo mio es basico, INSTALACION LIBRERIAS PROTEUS 8.
Baje las librerias para modulos rf Aurel, la copie en la carpeta librerias
C:\ProgramData\Labcenter Electronics\Proteus 8 Professional\LIBRARY
pero no las puedo ver en Proteus, ya cerre y abri e progrmas. Ya fui a Librerias dentro de Issis y nada...
Gracias


----------



## suark19 (Ago 23, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes ... Alguien tiene una libreria de potenciometros dobles ? Estoy diseñando un ecualizador y no encuentro libreria de pote doble para armar los dos canales


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Ago 24, 2014)

deseo saber si proteus tiene la librería ISD1760, ya que deseo simular un grabador de voz .
o si tiene otra opción me pueden ayudar.
gracias


----------



## COSMICO (Ago 25, 2014)

No hay librerías para ISD, en ninguna version de proteus.


----------



## homer32 (Ago 26, 2014)

buenas,
alguien sabe como crear o modificar un componente en porteus 8.
el problema es que escojo un display 7 segementos de catodo comun, pero no tiene encapsulado en ares, intento asociar un encapasulado al display y este tiene 10pines mientras que en el isis solo tiene 9 pines, e intentado añadir un pin mas en el isis pero al final no e podido.
alguien tendría este componente?

gracias


----------



## cristyan (Ago 26, 2014)

Quien me puede hacer el favor y me dice como puedo encontrar xr2206 en algun simulador como proteus o multisim


----------



## cae13666 (Sep 4, 2014)

alguien tiene la libreria del INA106


----------



## jmth (Sep 16, 2014)

Buenas, genial recopilatorio ¿hay alguna posibilidad de encontrar pulsadores de 4.5*4.5 mm?

Intenté crearlo pero no me queda muy bien que digamos.


----------



## ingridcinco (Nov 3, 2014)

Gracias por las librerías, me han ayudado mucho!!!
Es posible encontrar en algún lado una librería para micros motorola freescale? Es que proteus solo trae el MC68HC11 y MC68HC24 y yo necesito el MC68HC908... trete de crearlo, pero no me funciono, algo debí de hacer mal, así que pensé que seria mejor encontrar la librería...


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 22, 2014)

encontre en la red estas librerias que permiten simular ARDUINO..


----------



## fdsv21 (Dic 5, 2014)

necesito ese instalador pero para proteus 8


----------



## Dmillan (Ene 7, 2015)

Quien me podria ayudar con la libreria del lm567 ya que este no me aparece en el proteus 8


----------



## papirrin (Ene 7, 2015)

> necesito ese instalador pero para proteus 8



http://www.labcenter.com/ordering/general.cfm


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 7, 2015)

Dmillan dijo:


> ¿Quién me podría ayudar con la librería del lm567 ya que éste no me aparece en el proteus 8?


Usando el Buscador: *Librerías LM567*


----------



## gatito11 (Feb 8, 2015)

disculpen existe alguna libreria del ina106 para el proteus 8  que me puedan decir donde descargarla


----------



## istikis (Feb 12, 2015)

Hola, soy usuario nuevo de Proteus (versión 8) y me gustaría me  orientaran un poco con el tema de librerías. He descargado varias librerías que se han subido en este tema y la verdad que no consigo  organizarlas bien.

Primero si no voy mal los archivos con extensiones* .IDX* y* .LIB* irían en la carpeta *"LIBRARY"* y los archivos con las extensiones* .3ds* y *.DLL* en la carpeta *"MODELS"*. Ahora bien si lo anterior esta correcto, me aparecen varios archivos con extensiones desconocidas para mi. Por ejemplo: *.DSN* (creo que son los archivos de proyecto de versiones anteriores de Proteus),* .LYT* y por último *.VML*.?

Y por ultimo si hay alguna manera simple de organizar las librerías por categorías y sub-categorías como vienen las de fabrica?. He hecho algunos componentes en ISIS y ARES pero tengo un despelote en la organización de los mismos. Que fácil seria solo arrastrar y renombrar los componentes a nuevas categorías en Pick Devices...

Agradecería me echaran una mano.-

Un Saludo y Gracias.

==================================================================
Edito porque encontré estos datos haber si están correctos...
* Los archivos *.LIB, *.3DS, *.IDX, *.VML copialos a la carpeta Library de Proteus

* Los archivos *.MDF, *.DLL, *.LML copialos a la carpeta Models de Proteus.

es así?


----------



## jjimmy (Feb 20, 2015)

ahy libreria para el dispositivo sg 3524 no lo encuentro en el proteus 7


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 21, 2015)

jjimmy dijo:


> ¿Hay librería para el dispositivo SG3524?
> No lo encuentro en el proteus 7


Te puede servir el UC2524 que es similar al SG3524.
Las primeras letras pueden cambiar. P.E: UC3524 = SG3524

Aquí adjunto la librería y también otras con circuitos para SMPS.


----------



## zabima (Mar 12, 2015)

hola estoy intentando hacer una simulacion con arduino en proteus,antes de llevarla a cabo como proyecto de estudios y sobretodo para tener en cosideracion los elementos definitivos a comprar, y no consigo encontrar el rele(relay) srd-05vc ni el srd 12,en la libreria de proteus y no se que otro rele de la libreria podria emplear. ¿algun consejo?

en esta imagen sale el rele del que hablo junto a una aplicacion de montaje sencillo


----------



## papirrin (Mar 12, 2015)

Yo te aconsejo que no es necesario simularlo ya son modulos prefabricados por personas que saben de electronica y ya estan probados, proteus fue pensado para diseñar, nada mas ponle al arduino algo que indique visualmente que tu programa funcione, como un logic probe o similar, que es lo unico que puede no funcionar a la hora de armarlo.


----------



## zabima (Mar 12, 2015)

El tema de necesitar el rele para simularlo,mas bien es diseñarlo, es porque parte del proyecto que debo hacer tiene que ser visual ,es decir, tanto virtual como  fisico y que funcionen los componentes,la programacion mas o menos la tengo ideada,pero el tema esta en la idealizacion de la misma de forma virtual(ya que pregunte en la tienda de electronica y el rele ya viene prediseñado y al parecer ese me recomiendan para el trabajo con arduino.

EL esquema siguiente es similar a lo que deseo hacer es decir un teclado de 4x4 que se encargue de enviar señales a una pantalla donde se incluya un codigo y los led sean señales visuales de acierto o no del codigo,eliminando los pulsadores comunes al teclado y el speaker y poniendo como encendido del sistema un interruptor de llave,el cual segun explicacion del profesor se insertaria en el comienzo del circuito justo entre la toma de corriente y el rele,hay tengo la duda.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

una pregunta, alimentas el relay de los 5V del arduino? si es asi no es aconsejable


----------



## zabima (Mar 12, 2015)

el rele si es que lo encuentro en libreria,fisicamente y segun explicacion,de mi profesor de electrotecnia, seria el que alimenta al circuito tras recibir señal de un interruptor que sera el que enciende el sistema, ya que usaria una bateria de 5 a 12 v de las de pc.

Es la primera vez que voy a trabajar con arduino y estoy verde en el uso de este,hasta ahora todo a sido a base de algun sensor y uso de placas prediseñadas.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 12, 2015)

El rele igual que el modulo que pusiste no lo vas a encontrar porque ese modulo al parecer ya tiene los componentes que se necesitan para el ruido y eso....

pero el puro rele lo buscas como "Relay" y le modificas los parametros, si lo necesitas de 5V, le pones 5V. y modificas su resistencia interna. (anexo  imagen de como se ve en proteus el relay)

y esta es la conexion tipica, el modulo que pusiste a lo mejor tiene unos condensadores para "intentar" amortiguar los ruidos que produce el relay (no se ve bien)







si te fijas en esta imagen de un modulo similar al que pusiste:






ahi se ve un transistor SMD un diodo y varios componentes. (ve si el tuyo tiene lo mismo o similar)


----------



## zabima (Mar 12, 2015)

ok muchas gracias probare a realizarlo asi


----------



## chung88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Buenos días amigos.

Ante todo pido disculpas al administrador por haber creado un tema sin haber realizado la búsqueda.

El mensaje es para pedirle una ayuda con respecto a que en proteus no esta el conector BNC el cual es parte de un proyecto que estoy realizando, si ustedes como expertos en este tema que me aconsejan, se que hay un manual para crear componentes pero se me ha hecho dificil guiarme del manual.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2015)

y en que afecta que el simbolo no sea exactamete, a tu proyecto?
Por otro lado si no buscaste y el tema esta esto ira a la F29, no hay excusas


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 24, 2015)

chung88 dijo:


> Buenos días amigos.
> 
> Ante todo pido disculpas al administrador por haber creado un tema sin haber realizado la búsqueda.
> 
> ...



Hola...En las versiones que uso yo existe en "Connectors", "Miscellaneous" el "BNC2".
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## chung88 (Mar 24, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...En las versiones que uso yo existe en "Connectors", "Miscellaneous" el "BNC2".
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.



:O gracias amigo, pero cual version de proteus tienes? yo tengo el 8.1 sp1.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 24, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> En las versiones que uso yo existe en "Connectors", "Miscellaneous" el "BNC2".


En las versiones que tengo, 7.10 y 8.1, no me aparece.
Posiblemente se agregó en alguna instalación librerías que realizaste.


chung88 dijo:


> El mensaje es para pedirle una ayuda con respecto a que en proteus no  está el conector BNC el cual es parte de un proyecto que estoy  realizando.
> Se  que hay un manual para crear componentes pero se me ha hecho difícil  guiarme del manual.


No es nada complicado crear un componente de ese tipo, pero si te recomiendo que leas sobre como crear nuevos.
Usa las herramientas de la barra lateral y ahí tendrás todo lo necesario para crearlo.
Después lo añades a tu librería de usuario y ya lo tendrás disponible para otros proyectos.

Este es uno realizado en pocos minutos: 

Lo adjunto por si te sirve.
Nada más necesitas seleccionarlo y copiarlo al portapapeles para que lo puedas agregar a tu diseño.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 25, 2015)

chung88 dijo:


> :O gracias amigo, pero cual version de proteus tienes? yo tengo el 8.1 sp1.



Posiblemente sea como dice el amigo D@rkbytes ya que he agregado un montón de librería a través de los años, tanto en la 7.10 como en la 8.1 me figuran en la ruta que antes indique.

Ric.


----------



## ilcapo (Mar 28, 2015)

Hola, tengo el Proteus 7.2 y no me sale el componente INA128 ni el INA129 
tienen alguna libreria donde lo pueda agregar ? o en que Proteus sale este componente ? 
desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2015)

porque no lo armas a partir de 3 operacionales es un amplifcador de instrumentación, busca la hoja de datos
Tal vez en el tina que se puede utilzar on line podes utilzar las librerias spice de TI entra a la página


----------



## mikelp (Abr 5, 2015)

Hola, tengo la version 8 professional, y queria simular ampl para un fotodiodo y preciso de un OPA846 pero no me aparece en la libreria, hay alguna forma de agregarlo? 

gracias , saludos.
migue


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2015)

podrias hacer algo mucho más simple, en la web del fabricante hay versiones spice del dispositivo y tiee sus propias herramientas para diseño y simulacion.
Etra al sitiio de TI, tenes de todo a tu alcance


----------



## ilcapo (Jun 14, 2015)

Hola a todos, queria preguntarles a donde se instalan las librerias en Proteus 8 ? porque no me sale la carpeta Library 

gracias de antemano!



bueno me autorespondo estaba pero como Archivo oculto ya lo pude solucionar, pero ahora me saltó otro problema,,,, cuando pego en LIBRARY la nueva libreria la busco en el ISIS pero no me figura en la lista, porque será ? que estaré haciendo mal ?


*[En lugar de crear nuevos comentarios "Edita" los que ya hiciste]*​


----------



## jjimmy (Jul 20, 2015)

hola buenas noche tengo una duda nose como poner en el proteus la resistencia en el pbc pero que me salga parada e tratado todas las veces para ahorrar espacio pero hasta la fecha no puedo espero me ayuden muchas gracias


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 21, 2015)

hola podrias poner los orificios solos sin la resitencia, claro que en la imagen 3D no saldrá la resistencia, saludos!


----------



## jjimmy (Jul 23, 2015)

estimados logre hacer el componente que queria pero quiero que me salga la resistencia parada o mejor dicho en visualizacion 3D quiero que se vea parada espero su ayuda y su comprencion muchas gracias


----------



## edvillalba (Jul 27, 2015)

Hola buenas noches soy nuevo en el foro, tengo un problema con un modelo de proteus, estoy haciendo pedales de guitarra como proyecto de tesis y de momento va todo bien pero debo probar los diseños en digital para luego hacerlos en fisico, la cuestion esta en que cuando voy al diseño 3D el suiche que estoy utilizando (3 PDT footswitch) aparece mirando hacia abajo, o sea el boton esta atravesando la placa y los pines estan mirando hacia arriba. La pregunta obviamente es si alguien sabe como hacer para voltear el suiche y que quede como debe ser, ya intente haciendo un mirror del eje Y y nada. Gracias de antemano



disculpen aqui estan las imagenes con mejor tamaño


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 27, 2015)

Selecciona el componente con un click y con el botón derecho del ratón en el menú emergente que aparecerá, buscas "Change Layer" y seleccionas el lado al cual debe quedar.
Las opciones son; Component Side y Solder Side.

Espero que con eso lo puedas solucionar.


----------



## edvillalba (Jul 28, 2015)

Muchisimas gracias! si era eso, ahora la cuestion es que me queda por debajo de la placa y no soy experto aun con el programa pero hay alguna forma de cambiar eso?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 28, 2015)

Entonces, se me ocurre que ese componente fue creado de esa forma. (Invertido)
Porque al cambiarlo de cara, aún sigue de cabeza. 

Si así fue creado, no creo que exista alguna forma de invertirlo en el programa.
Al menos yo, la desconozco. Únicamente rediseñando el componente.


----------



## edvillalba (Jul 28, 2015)

bueno igual se ve mucho mejor en la presentacion estando del lado que debe estar, gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 4, 2015)

jjimmy dijo:


> Logré hacer el componente que quería pero quiero que me salga la resistencia parada o mejor dicho en visualización 3D


Como ese componente no existe, necesitas crearlo.
Para que el componente sea visible en 3D necesitas hacerlo con herramientas del tipo 3D Studio Max.

Algo más fácil, sería colocar dos pads juntos pero no habría visualización 3D.


----------



## magomac (Ago 4, 2015)

Muy cierto..
Lo mas cercano que he podido hacer, como pa salvar, es esto..



Lamentablemente no cierran las patas, tampoco se ve el código de colores,
aunque es perfectamente funcional.. 

slds.


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 7, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Como ese componente no existe, necesitas crearlo.
> Para que el componente sea visible en 3D necesitas hacerlo con herramientas del tipo 3D Studio Max.
> 
> Algo más fácil, sería colocar dos pads juntos pero no habría visualización 3D.



lo que quiero es la visualizacion como vez cree todo los parametro pero necesito por favor  que se visualize parada


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 7, 2015)

Mira, este es un prototipo 3D de una resistencia en posición vertical. 
No está muy estético pero te puede servir.

Adjunto los archivos 3DS, 3DM y LYT.


----------



## escamargoj (Ago 7, 2015)

Muy buenas noches amigos, les pido el favor si me pueden ayudar con alguna libreria de transistores para amplificadores de audio y de potencia, soy nuevo utilizando el proteus 8.0 y en su libreria no encuentro un transistor como el 2sc3858 y algunos otros tan comunes en estos amplificadores y los que necesito para mi diseño de uno de los amplificadores de este foro, quiero que me salga muy bien por ende estoy aprendiendo con este programa acudo a ustedes puesto que veo que saben mucho de esto muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## magomac (Ago 8, 2015)

Quieres simularlo o hacer la PCB?


----------



## escamargoj (Ago 8, 2015)

Las 2 cosas simular y pcb , la idea es poder contar con estos transistores al momento de desarrollar el diseño en el programa, gracias


----------



## magomac (Ago 8, 2015)

Te recomiendo multisim.
Si aún quieres usar *proteus* deberas crear tú el componente mt200.
Pero para simular te será mas práctico y preciso multisim, cuenta con
algunos transistores de potencia en to264 por ej. que te pueden ser muy útiles.
(ademas de medidores de thd,bode,wattimetro,etc. todo al mismo tiempo,sin cuelgues..)
Y.. puedes hacer el pcb también mandando el esquema hacia ultiboard.

slds.


----------



## escamargoj (Ago 9, 2015)

A bueno mi amigo muchisimas gracias, me buscare el multisim y probare con  a ver como me va.


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 10, 2015)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Mira, este es un prototipo 3D de una resistencia en posición vertical. Ver el archivo adjunto 133026
> No está muy estético pero te puede servir.
> 
> Adjunto los archivos 3DS, 3DM y LYT.



el archivo no lo puedo visualizar me sale error por la version tengo 7.7 
disculpa yo solo quiero el dato que debo añadir para que me salga parada la resistencia pór que la cree todo pero no puedo parar la resistencia... muchas gracias


----------



## ea3glb (Ago 10, 2015)

Prueba con estas, una es verde y la otra marrón, a tu gusto va, pero los terminales no, son metálicos, al menos lo parecen 

Las tomé prestadas de ya no recuerdo donde hace tiempo.

 ENJOY Packo


----------



## jjimmy (Ago 10, 2015)

narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Lo primero que te aconsejaría, es que te leyeras la ayuda, si no entiendes el ingles te ayudas con un traductor, Y lo demás sería jugar con los colores, formas y tamaño como por ejemplo esta resistencia:
> 
> TYPE=AXIALCYLINDER >>>> tipo axial aplica para resistencias diodos etc...
> MAXHEIGHT=5>>>>>>>>>> Altura máxima entre el componente y la placa
> ...



hola por favor podrias orientarme de los datos que has considerado cual debo adicionar para que me salga la resistencia parada o en evrtical... gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 10, 2015)

Hola jjimmy

La éltima Actividadde de *narcisolara_21* fue el 05/Jul/2012.
Crees que te responda ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## oscaanzc (Ago 14, 2015)

Buenas días estoy realizando una mano robotica con un arduino uno y no he encontrado en las librerias un flex sensor (sensor flexible)... me pueden colaborar... Gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 14, 2015)

el otro dia vi en una pagina las librerias para simular los tx-rx 433Mhz y los ranger de ultrasonido... las descague y no me dejo instalarlas el antivirus... por casualidad, alguien las tiene? Saludos


----------



## magomac (Ago 14, 2015)

Aca hay algo..

http://microcontrolandos.blogspot.cl/2013/10/pic-modulo-rf.html

será?..

slds.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 14, 2015)

magomac dijo:


> Aca hay algo..
> 
> http://microcontrolandos.blogspot.cl/2013/10/pic-modulo-rf.html
> 
> ...



Genial  Tepasaste che...no es la replica exacta, pero sirve igualmente... Mas que nada queria ver si podia probar el pin 3 que viene en la gran mayoria de los RX 433mhz; El pinout de RSSI. Con este pin se puede medir la intencidad de la señal entrante... Un abrazo y muchas gracias por tu aporte


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 16, 2015)

estoy a los ponchazos metiendo mano y aprendiendo GLCD, y encontre estas librerias para proteus con algunos hex a modo de ejemplos...


----------



## javiersabio (Ago 17, 2015)

buenas , estoy buscando un zócalo zif de 2x14 para el ares y no logro encontrarlo , alguien tendría algún link donde pueda hallarlo? 
muchas gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 17, 2015)

jjimmy dijo:


> El archivo no lo puedo visualizar, me sale error por la versión que tengo. 7.7


Adjunto el diseño de la resistencia en posición vertical pero convertido a la versión 7.0.

Ahora si debes poder visualizar la resistencia en 3D para poderla copiar en donde la necesites.


----------



## COSMICO (Ago 17, 2015)

Hola magomac.
Que buenas librerías, gracias por encontrarlas.
funcionan de pelos.
Bien hecho amigo.



Buenas libreria lcd . torres


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 17, 2015)

Vos sabes que en 7.8; 7 6 funciona bien..  pero en 7.7 por ahi hace algunad cosas raras (como bloquear edicion)..  debe de ser algun bug.... a mi tambien me gustaron y ando vicioso buscando ejemplos 
Saludos


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 9, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro! 

queria preguntarles cual es el conector de ARES para colocar en la PCB para el modulo Bluetooth HC-05  ? 

gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 9, 2016)

El CONN-SILX. Donde X es la cantidad de pines.
Por ejemplo; el CONN-SIL6, porque el módulo HC-05 tiene 6 pines.


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 9, 2016)

Barbaro ! gracias Darkbites 

otra consulta, para el ruteo... hay alguna forma de ponerlo en el ISIS para que haga el ruteo automatico ? 
o no queda otra que rutearlo a mano en el ARES ?


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> Barbaro ! gracias Darkbites
> 
> otra consulta, para el ruteo... hay alguna forma de ponerlo en el ISIS para que haga el ruteo automatico ?
> o no queda otra que rutearlo a mano en el ARES ?



Hola...Ares "toma" el esquemático producido en ISIS para hacer un ruteo automático...si fuera ISIS el que rutea automáticamente tendría que venir con un adivino dentro para saber que quieres hacer con la lista de materiales.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 9, 2016)

Sin crear un esquema también se puede usar la herramienta "Ratsnest Mode" para trazar la ruta pin a  pin.
Posteriormente se puede usar el autoruteo. (No lo recomiendo ni con esquemático)
Sin embargo, es útil para no olvidar las rutas cuando no se usa esquemático.


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 9, 2016)

gracias nuevamente Darkbites !

otro problemita con algo similar 

No me deja hacerle la linea verde del Vcc del pic a los 5Volt  

que puede estar pasando ? como puedo conectar el Vcc antes de hacer el ruteo ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 9, 2016)

Pueden ser varias causas, pero es algo complicado determinar cuál puede ser.
Ya que el problema puede estar desde el mismo diagrama o por una disociación en el diseño del PCB.

Si gustas, súbelo para encontrar el problema.


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 10, 2016)

subo un diagrama para ver si pueden unir el pin 3 del regulador con el Vcc del Pic (pin 20) y el pin 1 del regulador a un Pad (que representaria cualquier otro pad del circuito)

esta en Proteus 8


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 10, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> subo un diagrama para ver si pueden unir el pin 3 del regulador con el Vcc del Pic (pin 20) y el pin 1 del regulador a un Pad (que representaria cualquier otro pad del circuito)
> 
> esta en Proteus 8



Así es una de las formas que se puede. 

Ric.


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 10, 2016)

no se puede abrir el archivo 
pero que hiciste ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 10, 2016)

En el esquema coloca un pin "con ese nombre lo puedes buscar", o coloca otro tipo de conector de un pin.
Éste lo unes a la entrada del regulador para que en Ares tenga conexión. (El pin 1 "entrada" es el que no tiene conexión)
Yo suelo colocar un conector de dos pines. (+ y -)


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 10, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> no se puede abrir el archivo
> pero que hiciste ?



Le coloque el terminal de POWER conectado ala salida del regulador(pin 3)...lo mismo que haces con el de GND.

Ric.


----------



## ilcapo (Feb 11, 2016)

y la linea verde luego te salio sola ?  a mi no me sale nada y cuando trato de agregarsela con Ratsnet Mode como dijo Darkbites no me la toma, la elimina 

algo mas hiciste ademas de agregarle el power ?

Lo cerré y abri de nuevo el ares y ya me aparecio ! gracias



y en el caso de tener chips de 5V y de 3,3V ? se pueden colocar dintintos power ? porque sinó a los de 3,3 los estaria conectando a 5V !


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 12, 2016)

Anteriormente me parece que abrí el archivo que subió mi tocayo y no el tuyo.
Por eso vi que el único pin que no tenía conexión, era el 1 de entrada.


ilcapo dijo:


> ¿Y en el caso de tener chips de 5V y de 3,3V, se  pueden colocar distintos power?
> Porque si no, a los de 3,3 los estaría  conectando a 5V.


Si se puede, pero a las tomas o salidas con voltajes diferentes, pónles etiquetas.
Por ejemplo; salida de 3.3 V: Etiqueta "3V3"
Y a los dispositivos que usen 3.3 V, les colocas también esa etiqueta en los pines de alimentación.


----------



## ls2k (Feb 18, 2016)

Hola a todos, he bajado e "instalado" la librería para el UC3842 del archivo que puso D@rkbytes, el DSN de prueba que viene con la librería funciona perfecto, sin embargo, si traigo el componente de la librería e intento simular me arroja el error "cannot find model file UC3842.MDF" ¿Alguien sabe como solucionarlo? La versión que uso es la 7.7SP2
De antemano gracias.


----------



## damemolier (Feb 18, 2016)

Aca dejo algunas o mas bien Muchas! Tengo el 8.4, que se pueden hacer tracks curvados, algo que faltaba no?
Saludos



Aca dejo las del 8.4 y algunas personales, saludos, busquen en 320volt.com


----------



## dcsalg (Mar 2, 2016)

Hola una consulta leyendo por aqui alguien tiene la libreria de proteus del nrf24l01? asi lo simulo gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 7, 2016)

Les comparto un par de librerias que me gustaron muchisimo...son para proteus 7 - 8 

*Modulos Bluetooth HC-05 and HC-06*






*Ranger Ulstrasonido





Transceptor Xbee




Sensor Pir




y mis dos favoritas... Modem GSM (sim900) y Modem GPS (ver en la pagina del autor los comandos AT)








*


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 7, 2016)

Podriamos ir ordenando y acopiando librerias nuevas al principio del topico, no? que opinas Ricardo?


----------



## COSMICO (Abr 7, 2016)

Exelente amigo torres.
Que gran aporte muchas gracias.


----------



## xarpamun (Jul 31, 2016)

Hola, estoy por trabajar en un proyecto con modulo wifi esp8266, pero aun no logro encontrar la librería este modulo para simularlo en proteus, habrá alguien que me sepa ayudar con una dirección o un link de donde descargarlo, se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## Urbito (Ago 4, 2016)

Hola, estoy haciendo un cambio en una placa de un router, quiero cambiar su conector Jack DC 12V por un connector AC c8 inlet. Alguno por aca tendra una libreria que me pueda servir? Seria de mucha ayuda! Gracias!


----------



## primer_ (Ago 9, 2016)

Hola a todos. 
En mi proteus solamente tengo la del keypadphone, keypadcalc y keypadcalc4x5, 
no tengo la librería del keypad4x4 ADBCD. 

Ya revisé otros post antiguos donde incluso dan un enlace para bajar la librería pero el website de ese enlace ya no existe, hay un post que ofrece librerías pero no tiene los keypad's. 

Por favor, alguien puede subir su librería para que yo pueda usarla... 
Gracias.... 


Este es el teclado que necesito:  













Estos son los post que consulté y que no ofrecen la librería que busco o que ya no está disponible: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/dudas-proteus-7-7-sp2-keypad-4x4-abcd-67183/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-proteus-1933/


----------



## pilm (Ago 9, 2016)

No estoy seguro si la extraje bien, así que pruébala y avisa…


----------



## primer_ (Ago 9, 2016)

Pilm. 
Cuando regrese a casa te aviso. 
Sí es el tipo de teclado que buscaba. 
Sin embargo, de una vez te doy mil gracias


----------



## yorsk2004 (Sep 12, 2016)

Buenas tardes, colegas.

Necesito simular algunos circuitos que incluyen el el XR-2206 y el XR-2211 en Proteus. Alguien me puede pasar las librerías de estos integrados de EXAR.

Gracias.


----------



## Benja123 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hola a todos, necesitaría saber como se encuentra este conector en Proteus porque no lo puedo encontrar por ninguna parte [/ATTACH].
Necesito que sea de 12 pines, para 12v y que posea una posición horizontal.
De antemano muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 15, 2016)

> Necesito que sea de 12 pines, para 12v



 ¿seguro que quieres un conector para 12V? no 5V o 3V  ¿y de cuantos amperios lo necesitas?


----------



## Benja123 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lo ideal sería para 12v. pero uno de 5v funcionaria perfecto. Yo pensaba en ponerle algún molex, pero no encuentro uno horizontal en proteus como el de la imagen.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 15, 2016)

tengo una idea, y si te olvidas del voltaje que en realidad no importa, y pones un conector que tenga las misma especificaciones en cuanto a separacion y distribucion de pines y a la hora de armar tu placa pones el horizontal... no creo que puedas conectarle nada en la pantalla de tu compu... y al armarlo proteus no se pondra celoso... otra alternativa es que lo diseñes en ARES de acuerdo a las especificaciones que requieres.


----------



## ea3glb (Sep 17, 2016)

Independientemente de que lo uses para 12, 6, 3 ó 10.000 Voltios, como te dice *Papirrín*  , hay datos más importantes para crear el PCB como, la medida de “entrepaso”, entre vías, si son paralelas o intercaladas, Ø de pines, fijaciones mecánicas del elemento, etc, datos que fácilmente encontrarás en el Datasheet que facilita el fabricante. A partir de ahí, y de no estar en la biblioteca de Proteus (yo, en una mirada rápida, no lo he encontrado tampoco) solo cabe el recurso de fabricarte el componente tú, cosa que de tratarse de un terminal, elemento pasivo sin parámetros de funcionamiento específicos, es de lo más sencillo.

En primer lugar has de tomar cualquier conector de 12 vías del módulo “Isis”, ¿Tu te crees que el chino que hay dentro del computer se va a enterar si pones cualquiera de los que hay en la imagen en el PCB?, en el Isis no, a Ares ya llegaremos.








Donde el Chino puede empezar a protestar es cuando pases al modulo “Ares” para confeccionar el PCB, es ahí donde  has de crear, de no estar en la biblioteca y como es el caso, un módulo que corresponda en medidas al conector a instalar y crear un “package”, con sus números de patillaje etc. Hecho esto te vuelves a Isis y le asignas esa empaquetadura al conector que has creado, y “et voila”, ahí lo tienes listo para usar de aquí en adelante.

Si además quieres verlo en la representación 3D, tendrás que crear también el componente en un programa de dibujo que puedas salvar con la extensión 3DS y asignárselo al empaquetado que has creado antes para "Ares".

Saludos


----------



## yorsk2004 (Sep 17, 2016)

Te recomiendo que midas con una regla la distancia entre pines (en decimas de inches=pulgadas) y luego haga un dibujo de la distribución de los pines. Después busca en los Package de proteus cual se asemeja y se lo usas.

Sino entonces crea el modelo del footprint, te tomara 5 minutos nada mas.

Aquí te dejo un ejemplo:


----------



## ea3glb (Sep 17, 2016)

Y es que a mi me sonaba algo ... Prueba con las empaquetaduras:

*CON12_2X5_SR_AM*
y con
*CON12_2X6_HDR_2764*

Mide distancias y coteja a ver si se parecen al conector que quieres poner. Otra cosa es la representación 3D que dan (de pena), si es que quieres ese resultado tmb. De ser alguna de las dos, solo tendrás que asignar esa empaquetadura a cualquier conector de 12 pins de Asis.

Suerte


----------



## Jose1306 (Sep 26, 2016)

Buenas. Alguien tiene las librerias de los Modulos RF para proteus ?? 

Estoy hablando de los dos módulos Tx y Rx de 433 Mhz 

Las busque por todos lados y solo encontre 2 sitios para descarbarlas, pero solo me aparece el archivo MODULOS_RF.Lib (icono del librito) pero no me aparece el archivo de tipo "SQL server replication snapshot  index script " alguien tiene en su pc en la carpeta LIBRARY de proteus los dos archivos y los puede compartir ? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jose1306 (Sep 26, 2016)

magomac dijo:


> Aca hay algo..
> 
> http://microcontrolandos.blogspot.cl/2013/10/pic-modulo-rf.html
> 
> ...




En la carpeta LIBRARY me aparece un archivo solo. Tienen idea a que se debe eso ?


----------



## FALKON707 (Nov 26, 2016)

saluos.. amigo una pregunta haber si alguien le ah pasado que el "CD4047" no le funciona en proteus Version 7.9.. alguien sabe como solucionar ese problema ??


----------



## edeni (Ene 14, 2017)

Hola como estan  una consulta las  librerias  para smps  alguien sabe  si funcionan en  proteus 8.1 ?
tienen unos archivos  que no se donde  van y no traen ningun dll
Gracias


----------



## jfmorenojf (May 12, 2017)

buenas saludos amigos he estado buscando en la información suministrada por todos ustedes muy buena las librerías realizadas pero quiero sacar los led de varios colores y de verdad no se si se paso gracias por  toda su ayuda y cooperación feliz día a todos éxitos


----------



## alejandro pino (Jun 29, 2017)

*H*ola amigos....
*E*stoy buscando alguna librería o modelo que permita trabajar en isis con relays termicos para motores y contactores, por ejemplo, el lr2d1308 de *S*chneider *E*lectric, o similares.lo que necesito es algo que pueda simular el comportamiento de este tipo de protecciones para poder diseñar con ellos.aqui adjunto algunos datasheets de ejemplo que econtre en google para que vean a lo que me refiero, porq*ue* no estoy familiarizado con la nomenclatura y no quiero expresarme mal.
*A*gradecido de antemano
*S*aludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2017)

No creo que haya , de relevo térmico podrias usar un fusible manejando la bobina de un relé , o tres fusibles con tres pequeños relés en caso de trifásica.

Saludos !


----------



## savad (Jul 8, 2017)

Como son elementos termomagnéticos lo que activan estos protectores de sobrecarga, tendras que hacer un modelo spice y despues de ello inventar tu simbolo y aderirle el modelo a el simbolo. Pero mi pergunta es : ¿Que ganarias con ello?, ya que si quieres usar estos controles en la práctica usas un programa como Power5 para hacer toda la coordinacion de las protecciones electricas. Y en los 35 años de practica que tengo, lo mejor es cada 6 meses probarlos, Amprobe vendia un aparato para probar hasta 100A a bajo voltaje de acuerdo a cualquiera de las 3 curvas I2t que existen de referencia. Si lo haces asi vas a encontrar que casi el 80% estan mal ajustados (Por ejemplo en el LR2D1308 si ajustan a 3 amps, ...cuando lo pruebas ves que en realidad dispara a como si estubiera ajustado a 6 ...y muchos de ellos no se activan). De alli la importancia el mto preventivo. 
Yo los he sustituido por sistemas electronicos ...que aunque mas caros te dan la protección necesaria, ya que salen mas baratos que substituir el motor que protejen.


----------



## alejandro pino (Jul 10, 2017)

hola savad

en realidad lo que quiero es diseñar un equipo yo mismo que me permita comprobar el estado de esas protecciones.algo asi como lo que me comentas, poder ajustarle la corriente que deseo pasarle y ver que time se demora en dispararse.ya tengo el diseño, solo me queda buscar un modelo de esos reles para poder simular el equipo completo.por eso preg si habia alguna biblioteca que los tuviera.el diseño lo realice en proteus 8.3.de todos modos si pudieras hablarme del Power5 que mencionas...en realidad es primera vez que trabajo con este tipo de reles...en cualquier caso...pudieras explicarme como es eso de hacer el famoso modelo del rele en proteus, ya que nunca he hecho ninguno..
agradecido por la respuesta...
saludos
alejandro


----------



## savad (Jul 10, 2017)

Ve estos sitios
https://etap.com/
http://www.easypower.com/?creative=...k=g&device=c&gclid=CJaUr_OjgNUCFUZffgod4rALQQ

y claro el gratis ..en la nube
http://www.schneider-electric.us/en/partners/resources/selective-coordination/analysis-tool/

y
http://www.schneider-electric.com/en/product-range-download/2308-curve-direct#tabs-top

http://www.schneider-electric.com/e... Products and Systems&parent-category-id=5100


----------



## johsenpai (Sep 7, 2017)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro. Quisiera la librería de Proteus para uno de estos dos teclados que adjunto a continuación, o al menos, una de algún teclado donde los números estén en este mismo orden. Si alguien la pudiera adjuntar, por favor. 
Saludos. 

P.D.: Ya revisé a fondo este tema y otros dos donde se supone que dan solución, pero no aparecen los archivos (porque sí hay una librería, pero el orden de los números no es el mismo).


----------



## eltomy (Nov 2, 2018)

Holaaa a todos ...ya me senté horas con el diseño y asignación de varios dispositivos en Proteus ...la verdad que es un gran programa ..Tengo potencio metros dobles , TDA 2616 ...Y MUCHOS ...OTROS .....ahora para el foro ...pregunta ..
podemos hacer nuestros diseños en ARES  funcionales en ISSIS ??....estaría bueno dedicarle algunas horas a esto...no se, como para cerrar el tema de diseño y que no sea nada mas que solo un PCB como aporte tomo la modificación en algún video de un darlinton y la modificación de sus parámetros ....ya lo habrán visto...ahora ....un tema simple ..tengo un foootpring ..un dispositivo y un package  asociado de un POTEDOBLE ...en PCB  todo bien ...pero alguien puede decirme como avanzar para que sean disponible en ISSIS o sea que sea "simulable" ..estaría bueno que podamos hacer nuestros dispositivos "simula bles "....bueno es todo un desafío..espero revote ...saludos ..y orgulloso de pertenecer a este foro...
Bueno ..otra...yo dibujo en Autocad....despues importo el .dwg  al Schetup...alli tengo cuidado de importarlo con algunas condiciones ..por ejemplo las superficies curvas son difisiles ..asi que trato que todo el diseño sea con superficies planas ..luego a la hora de importar "como objeto "....y bueno lo tomo en Schetup...y lo acomodo en el centro de coordenadas ...y lo paso un poco por debajo del plano horizontal...esto es para que las patas de coneccion superen el plano del footprint....luego lo pinto ..y lo extor como .3ds ..copio a la carpeta Lybrary....y alli asigno el packange ....y nombre y ..todo lo demas ....
bueno volviendo.....como hacer que nuetro componente nuevo sea simulable para ISSIS ...???? 
BUENO SALUDOS YYYYGRAN FOR ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 3, 2018)

eltomy dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede decirme cómo avanzar para que sean disponible en ISIS, o sea, que sea "simulable?


Lee el documento que se menciona en este post.


----------



## eltomy (Nov 3, 2018)

Aaaaaaa amigo soy de Argentina por aquí son las 4 AM...del día sábado ...y con todo respeto ..me tiraste con munición gruesa y ya a esta hora no me da la cabeza ...jajaja 
le voy a poner ganas y dedicación mañana con la fresca  y después te envío comentarios ....
Lo mio es de menor vuelo....por ejemplo como simular un pote estéreo en Issis...como para empezar ....y meterme a ,luego de realizar el dispositivo y su package ...y su vista en 3d ....lograr la simulación ...me parece que comenzar por los Pasivos ..seria el camino ...
Bueno igual gracias y como sugerencia seria bueno armar un post exclusivo para tratar de componentes con PCB imagen, 3d pero sin simulación ....
Uso Proteus 8.6    diseño en Autocad 2013 y exporto en Skechtup...hasta ahora en ARES todo bien ....quiero avanzar con mis diseños en Issis
Desde ya gracias por las repuestas y leo el documento y planteo dudas ...saludos desde Rosario Argentina
NOTA creo que la cosa esta en analizar las .dll de los componentes que si tienen simulación ...para descubrir las rutinas pero eso si me queda lejos ya que habría que disponer de un lector de .dll y luego volver a compilarlas  para el nuevo componente ...decirme si estoy bien orientado ..si es así investigo en ese camino 
salidos ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2018)

Si no me equivoco *todos *los simuladores trabajan con modelos SPICE de componentes para la simulación, así que para que un componente interactúe en tu simulación debe estar cargado ese modelo (Modelo SPICE) en la librería de componentes además del FootPrint para realizar luego el diseño del PCB.

Muchos fabricantes ofrecen el modelo SPICE de sus productos para ser agregados a las librerías de los simuladores.

El FootPrint que es para hacer el diseño del impreso en general es sencillo de hacer o copiar de otros componentes similares.


----------



## eltomy (Nov 3, 2018)

bueno sigo en el tema ...buen dia ...por aca un sol radiante 
al grano.... SPICE CREA ARCHIVOS DE SIMULACION .(""  ???"")....   pregunta 
1.donde guarda Proteus estos archivos 
         si encontraramos ...por ejemplo "RESISTOR.???" seria un inicio ...no ??
2.SPICE  lo trabaje para diseño ....hace ...muchooooooooo veo si lo retomo con alguna version mas nueva ...creo recordar que utilizaba C++ pero en ese tema en aquel momento no investigue mucho 
bueno ...por aca sabado a la mañana ..y tomando mates ..
sigo enganchado ....
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2018)

eltomy dijo:


> bueno sigo en el tema ...buen dia ...por aca un sol radiante
> al grano.... SPICE CREA ARCHIVOS DE SIMULACION .(""  ???"")....   pregunta
> 1.donde guarda Proteus estos archivos
> si encontraramos ...por ejemplo "RESISTOR.???" seria un inicio ...no ??
> ...


SPICE es el nombre genérico de los archivos que mediante el simulador realiza, redundancia, la simulación.

*NO *existe un programa que lo genere, pero si programas que lo interpretan.

El archivo SPICE lo creas *TU*, viene incluido con el simulador o lo provee el fabricante.

Para el caso de un potenciómetro doble (Estéreo) podrías colocar 2 simples y vincularlos con una opción mecánica.


----------



## eltomy (Nov 3, 2018)

Hola Fogonazo ..gracias por el interés ....
idea ...sino corregidme por favor ...
cuando en isis llamo a un componente este viene con una simulación asociada 
ejemplo ..si llamo RES tiene su comportamiento dentro de la simulación 
ahora ...que pasa si un componente no tiene su "comportamiento " asociado...??
yo creí que cuando se referían a SPICE era el programa de ese nombre ....muy lejos estaba 
por ejemplo si llamo algo mas elaborado ..."TRANSIS"...supongo que tiene su "comportamiento" mas elaboradopara que a la hora de simular el isis sepa que hacer con el
ahora volviendo ....para comenzar ....como vinculo dos POTES mecánicamente ??? eso es asignar un "comportamiento"a un dispositivo hechos por nosotros 
y era mi pregunta desde el principio..
si no es mucha molestia .....podes poner este ejemplo "POTE DOBLE"asociando dos potes simples mecánicamente
y si avanzo veré los "activos " o mas complejos 
bueno ...como al principio....gracias por tu apoyo
espero me saques de "burro"..jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2018)

eltomy dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo ..gracias por el interés ....
> idea ...sino corregidme por favor ...
> cuando en isis llamo a un componente este viene con una simulación asociada
> ejemplo ..si llamo RES tiene su comportamiento dentro de la simulación
> ...


Tu interpretación es correcta.


> ahora volviendo ....para comenzar ..._*.como vinculo dos POTES mecánicamente ???*_ eso es asignar un "comportamiento"a un dispositivo hechos por nosotros
> y era mi pregunta desde el principio..
> si no es mucha molestia .....podes poner este ejemplo "POTE DOBLE"asociando dos potes simples mecánicamente
> y si avanzo veré los "activos " o mas complejos
> ...



Ahí ya no puedo colaborar contigo, no trabajo con Proteus.

Si fuera Multisim, le asignas a ambos potenciómetros simples el mismo control de comando por teclado y ambos  potenciómetros responden al unísono como si fueran dobles, triples, cuádruples, Etc.

Quisiera pensar que Proteus posee una función similar.


----------



## RAFA58 (Ene 21, 2019)

Buenos dias , alguien que posea librería del 4047 de Proteus.
Gracias.


----------



## PICAXE18X (Oct 28, 2019)

amigos del foro saludos cordiales
    Bueno, les digo que estoy diseñando un programador para microcontroladores Avr, pero tengo una dificultad en el conector  ribbon macho de 10 pines, en el proteus que estoy usando no tiene este tipo de conector, mis amigos podrían ayudarme con el nombre de la biblioteca  y sus librerías de proteus  de este tipo de conector para poder terminar mi diseño de pcb del programador avr.

Imágenes en archivo adjunto de mi pcb y el conector ribbon de  macho de 10 pines.

Espero sus  amables respuestas y gracias



jose


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 28, 2019)

Búscalo como CONN-DIL10
Si no tiene las medidas que necesitas se puede modificar o crear un footprint nuevo.


----------



## PICAXE18X (Oct 29, 2019)

hola amigos les comento ya encontre la solucion, tuve que descargar una libreria del proteus y ya tengo el conector deseado, adjunto las imagenes y el pcb del circuito para programar los avr


----------



## Martin1234 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hola*,* buenas tardes*. ¿A*lguien me podría ayudar*?*
*¿C*on qu*é* componente  puedo remplazar al tsop1738*?*
*Y*a que en Proteus no lo logro encontrar.
Muchas gracias*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 13, 2020)

Para simular no se puede porque es un receptor de infrarrojos.
Para crear un esquema puedes descargar algún componente externo pero debes ser usuario registrado.
En su defecto puedes diseñar el componente y su footprint conforme a la hoja de datos.


----------



## Gabriela28 (Nov 25, 2020)

Buenos Días alguien me puede ayudar con la libreria de los sensores de presión, tengo el proteus 8.8 y no me aparece ninguna clase de sensor de presión.
Si no es tanta la molestia,se los agradecería mucho.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 25, 2020)

Gabriela28 dijo:


> Buenos Días alguien me puede ayudar con la libreria de los sensores de presión, tengo el proteus 8.8 y no me aparece ninguna clase de sensor de presión.
> Si no es tanta la molestia,se los agradecería mucho.


Yo tengo el 8.10 pero me parece haberlos visto desde hace rato.

No será que lo has buscado de forma errónea?

Saludos.

PD: te lo confirmo en la versión 7.9 que tengo en otra PC ya existían al menos dos.


----------



## wolf1026 (Feb 10, 2021)

*H*ola*. E*stoy buscando estos dos  amplificadores, uno de audio (MAX98306) y otro para micrófono (MAX9814) en Multisim o Proteus*.*
*¿A*lguien sabe d*ó*nde puedo descargar estos componentes o similares*?*


----------



## logic (Oct 1, 2021)

Hola*. M*e gustaría saber d*ó*nde puedo encontrar librer*í*as de Proteus para poder simular microcontroladores como una Raspberry pi, STM32, ATmega256RFR2 y cualquier otro que no sea Arduino*.
C*on el que me puedan ayudar, gracias de antemano.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 1, 2021)

logic dijo:


> Hola*. M*e gustaría saber d*ó*nde puedo encontrar librer*í*as de Proteus para poder simular microcontroladores como una Raspberry pi, STM32, ATmega256RFR2 y cualquier otro que no sea Arduino*.
> C*on el que me puedan ayudar, gracias de antemano.


Tal vez en un futuro muy lejano, Proteus llegue a tener la capacidad para simular ese tipo de dispositivos.
Sobre todo, un Raspberry PI  y cuando eso suceda, ya serán obsoletos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 2, 2021)

El sistema operativo de la raspberry pi se simula mediante maquina virtual, peeerooo... No es exactamente el mismo sistema operativo, es uno adaptado para que funcione en PC.
Para eso, mejor hacerlo directamente con la placa.
Por el lado de ST, creo que habia un emulador, pero no se ni cual ni hasta qué microcontrolador llega


----------



## Carlosdr (Dic 27, 2021)

ls2k dijo:


> Hola a todos, he bajado e "instalado" la librería para el UC3842 del archivo que puso D@rkbytes, el DSN de prueba que viene con la librería funciona perfecto, sin embargo, si traigo el componente de la librería e intento simular me arroja el error "cannot find model file UC3842.MDF" ¿Alguien sabe como solucionarlo? La versión que uso es la 7.7SP2
> De antemano gracias.


Saludos amigo, quería saber si pudo resolver el simulador del UC3842 para *P*roteus*?* Necesito simular una fuente para un TV LED.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DarWinMP (Feb 19, 2022)

¡Hola a todos! Estoy simulando en Proteus, siguiendo un tutorial debido a que el tema es nuevo para mi. En este se comparte una carpeta con componentes que debo copiar y pegar en la carpeta MCAD, la mima que debe encontrarse dentro de la carpeta Proteus 8 Professional. No obstante, no se encuentra. ¿Debo instalar/habilitar algo para que esta se cree o puedo crearla yo sin más?
De antemano, gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 19, 2022)

Pregúntale al que hizo el tutorial o mira por aquí: *ECAD to MCAD Data Exchange*


----------



## Freddtec (May 11, 2022)

Tengo algunos problemas al colocar disipadores en ares de proteus, quisiera escuchar consejos y experiencias en el diseño de pcb


----------



## Scooter (May 12, 2022)

Mi consejo es que uses kiCAD


----------



## Freddtec (May 12, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Mi consejo es que uses kiCAD


Gracias por el consejo, nunca he usado kicad, pero se me esta haciendo difícil el diseño pcb en proteus! Indagare sobre su ayuda, de nuevo muchas gracias!


----------



## Freddtec (Jun 3, 2022)

Gracias scooter por su recomendación, al final, me quedo con proteus. Mi problema es que necesito colocar disipador a un transistor 2n3055 de forma tal que este ubicado en el pcb. Mi pregunta es, ¿Para esto necesito crear un modelo con disipador e importarlo al programa o proteus me permite hacerlo con los modelos que tiene incluido?


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 3, 2022)

Freddtec dijo:


> Mi problema es que necesito colocar disipador a un transistor 2n3055 de forma tal que este ubicado en el pcb.



El encapsulado mas común que conozco del 2N3055 es TO-3. De ser así no necesitas casi nada, solo crear los agujeros por donde pasaran los pines (ya puestos en el PCB porque son las dos conexiones base y emisor) y los tornillos que harán un "sandwich" Transistor-Disipador-Placa.

Solo agrega dos agujeros de montaje, en el PCB, donde te marque proteus que van los agujeros de montaje del transistor, uno de esos agujeros tendrá la conexión del colector.

Si es TO-220 ya es otra historia.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 4, 2022)

Freddtec dijo:


> Gracias scooter por su recomendación, al final, me quedo con proteus. Mi problema es que necesito colocar disipador a un transistor 2n3055 de forma tal que este ubicado en el pcb. Mi pregunta es, ¿Para esto necesito crear un modelo con disipador e importarlo al programa o proteus me permite hacerlo con los modelos que tiene incluido?


Mira en la librería
Si está no tienes que hacer nada.
Si no está puedes hacer dos cosas.
Crearlo
Importarlo.

En kiCAD si que hay cápsulas con y sin radiador, en vertical, en horizontal, con radiador pequeño...

Lo que nunca he visto es que se ponga en dos etapas, la cápsula por un lado y el radiador por otra, que a lo mejor se puede o algún programa lo hace así, pero no lo he visto.


----------



## Freddtec (Jun 6, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> El encapsulado mas común que conozco del 2N3055 es TO-3. De ser así no necesitas casi nada, solo crear los agujeros por donde pasaran los pines (ya puestos en el PCB porque son las dos conexiones base y emisor) y los tornillos que harán un "sandwich" Transistor-Disipador-Placa.
> 
> Solo agrega dos agujeros de montaje, en el PCB, donde te marque proteus que van los agujeros de montaje del transistor, uno de esos agujeros tendrá la conexión del colector.
> 
> Si es TO-220 ya es otra historia.


Precisamente quisiera poder hacer eso, placa, disipador y por último el transistor


----------



## ByAxel (Jun 6, 2022)

Freddtec dijo:


> Tengo algunos problemas al colocar disipadores en ares de proteus, quisiera escuchar consejos y experiencias en el diseño de pcb


Hola.
Como te dijeron, Proteus no maneja la colocación de footprint en dos o más etapas... de hecho no conozco ninguno que haga ello.

Además disipadores no es un componente con estándares en tamaño por eso es muy libre y a gusto del diseñador.

Personalmente siempre he diseñado una referencia como tal en la placa a base de líneas 2D, calculando los agujeros si es que va soldado
También he creado nuevo footprint o creado en base al componente de la librería, todo a gusto y con medidas, todo ello se agrega y compila en la librería para que siempre esté disponible. Bueno en el foro hay temas que hablan de como crear, linkear y usar componentes.

Otra que podrías usar es el buscador para que el mismo proteus ofrezca resultados en SnapEDA o SamacSYS y son suerte encuentras lo que quieres.


Saludos


----------



## nuk (Jun 6, 2022)

Hola, hace mucho me tope con una interrogante similar al comenzar a diseñar en Proteus y es que la edición de footprint es simplificada, solo se tiene la opción básica y la importación de archivos CAD 3d STEP y 3DES, que previamente tienes que modelarlo o buscar en san google algún modelo gratis que puedas usar o directamente del fabricante ( _sirve para transistores como por ejemplo 3dcontentcentral_ ) 



Proteus no deja crear Componentes sin pines así tendrías que crear una parte con mínimo 2 pines y luego a este asociarle el archivo 3D mencionado anteriormente.

La otra opción si necesitas libertad en la edición te recomiendo Ultiboard, cuenta con un editor 3D de footprint un poco mejor
tiene limitaciones pero con un poco de imaginación se puede elaborar cosas a medida.



Y para lo que es el diseño debes tener en cuenta las dimensiones con las que dispones como por ejemplo a querer realizar ese tipo de diseño 
"sándwich" tienes un espesor máximo donde tienes que considerar el grosor de la placa, el aluminio y pin restante para poder soldarlo.



y como te lo comentaron la mejor de las opciones es dejar los espacios / agujeros a necesitar en el PCB para el aluminio o dejar un recuadro como guía para determinar las dimensiones, que es lo que hago actualmente.

Saludos..


----------



## Freddtec (Jun 7, 2022)

nuk dijo:


> Hola, hace mucho me tope con una interrogante similar al comenzar a diseñar en Proteus y es que la edición de footprint es simplificada, solo se tiene la opción básica y la importación de archivos CAD 3d STEP y 3DES, que previamente tienes que modelarlo o buscar en san google algún modelo gratis que puedas usar o directamente del fabricante ( _sirve para transistores como por ejemplo 3dcontentcentral_ )
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283324
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias por su completa explicación. Según le entendí, me arriesgaré a crear el componente con disipador en sketchup, importarlo a proteus como un nuevo componente y a ver que sale!


----------



## Freddtec (Jun 14, 2022)

Gracias a todos por su ayuda, al final un poco de trabajo, pero con el diseño en sketchup y luego de importar como un nuevo empaquetado de proteus todo salió bien!


----------



## unmonje (Jun 14, 2022)

Freddtec dijo:


> Gracias a todos por su ayuda, al final un poco de trabajo, pero con el diseño en sketchup y luego de importar como un nuevo empaquetado de proteus todo salió bien!


Espero que las aletas reales del disipador sean mas largas, sino se me hace mucho trabajo para solo un poco mas de disipación. Digo


----------



## Freddtec (Jun 15, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Espero que las aletas reales del disipador sean mas largas, sino se me hace mucho trabajo para solo un poco mas de disipación. Digo


Tiene toda la razón, esto solo fue una prueba y respuesta a mi pregunta, ahora solo queda dar los retoques y pulir.


----------



## Freddtec (Jun 15, 2022)

Para la creación de modelos 3ds de empaquetados que necesito en proteus comencé con 3ds max(un Software algo complejo pero que era el que dominaba), con el paso del tiempo descubrí sketchup ( muy fácil para mi, pero con poco acabado, al menos en mi forma de verlo!), he seguido indagando y he visto referencias a solidwork( me parece muy pesado para una pc normal), space claim y realworld icon. Mi pregunta al foro, ¿qué software será más aconsejable y real para visualizar con calidad  en la ventana 3d de proteus?


----------



## ByAxel (Jun 15, 2022)

Hola.
¿Qué estás buscando exactamente?, 

El visor 3D de proteus es eso, un visor... con cierto nivel de renderizado poco realístico... luces, sombras básico; lo suficiente para dar un vistazo al modelo de PCB que se está haciendo, rotar, mover, zoom todo al momento. 

Ni el 3D del Altium designer tiene tanta calidad e incluso da la posibilidad de trabajar directamente sobre el modelo 3D, cosa que proteus aún está lejos de lograr.

En proteus, la calidad lo determina los modelos 3D y el nivel de renderizado que tiene, el cual es bajo. 
Lo que hace la mayoría, sea cual sea el software de diseño PCB, si tiene la opción de exportar el modelo en 3D, se puede llevar dicho modelo a otro software de "renderizado", si buscas realismo... 

Personalmente he usado algunas veces el Keyshot y de seguro hay otras opciones, pero ojo, los software de renderizado consumen bastantes recursos y toma mucho tiempo realizar el proceso de renderizado.

¿Buscas algo así?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 16, 2022)

Para 3D uso freeCAD y para PCB kiCAD; no pienso ni piratear ni pagar licencias.


----------



## Freddtec (Jun 29, 2022)

ByAxel dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿Qué estás buscando exactamente?,
> 
> El visor 3D de proteus es eso, un visor... con cierto nivel de renderizado poco realístico... luces, sombras básico; lo suficiente para dar un vistazo al modelo de PCB que se está haciendo, rotar, mover, zoom todo al momento.
> ...


Muchas gracias por su opinión, lo que busco es mejorar la apariencia de los componentes en la visualización 3d,(algunos componentes tienen un diseño algo irreal) en este momento uso sketchup para exportar modelos 3ds a ares, existe algun programa de uso común que supere a los antes expuestos por mi?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 29, 2022)

Bajate el Blender que es gratuito, muy facil de usar, miles de tutoriales, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2022)

Para formas "orgánicas" blender
Para formas "geométricas" freeCAD

Hay tutoriales de cómo hacer componentes con freecad


----------

